# Top college prospects for the future.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

PG
1)Raymond Felton
2)Ben Gordon
3)Mustafa Shakur
4)Marcus Moore
5)Jameer Nelson
6)Errick Craven
7)Chris Thomas
8)Chris Duhon
9)Daniel Horton
10)Jarret Jack
11)Cedric Bozeman
12)Rashard Wright
13)Antonio Burks
14)Gerry McNamara
15)Devin Harris
16)Anthony Roberson
17)Billy Edelin
18)Cliff Hawkins
19)Andre Barrett
20)Daniel Ewing
21)Dee Brown
22)Aaron Miles
23)Derrick Craven
24)Adam Boone
25)Taliek Brown
26)Jimmy McKinney


SG
1)Rickey Paulding
2)Julius Hodge
3)Hassan Adams
4)Romain Sato
5)Rashad McCants
6)Fransico Gracia
7)Keith Langford
8)Kenny Winston
9)Dijon Thompson
10)Antonio Lawerence
11)Brandon Mouton
12)Desmond Farmer
13)Kelvin Torbert
14)Bernard Robinson
15)Jackie Manuel
16)Billy Richmond
17)Will Bynum
18)JJ Redick
19)Bracey Wright
20)Julius Page
21)Jake Sullivan


SF
1)Hakim Warrick
2)Andre Iguodala
3)Josh Childress
4)James White
5)Kris Humphries
6)Jawad Williams
7)David Noel
8)Evan Burns
9)Luke Jackson
10)Darius Rice
11)Shavlik Randolph
12Christian Drejer
13)Erick Daniels
14)Matt Walsh
15)Justin Reed
16)Antwain Barbour
17)Andre Emmett
18)Curtis Sumpter
19)Damien Wilkins
20)Jerry Dupree
21)Allan Anderson
22)Isma'il Muhammed



PF
1)Emeka Okafor
2)Sheldon Williams
3)Channing Frye
4)Torin Francis
5)Sean May
6)David Lee
7)Ike Digou
8)Wayne Simien
9)Charlie Villanueva
10)James Augustine
11)James Thomas
12)George Leach
13)Amit Tamir
14)Jamie Lloreda
15)Erazem Lorbek
16)Andre Brown
17)Scott Merritt
18)Brain Boddicker
19)Travon Bryant
20)Craig Smith
21)Kevin Bookout
22)TJ Cummings
23)Ellis Myles
24)Kendall Dartez
25)Jason Parker
26Jeremy McNeal
27)Ed Nelson
28)Justin Davis
29)Chuck Hayes
30)Jason Maxiel



C
1)David Harrison
2)Jason Fraser
3)Paul Davis
4)Brad Buckman
5)Arthur Johnson
6)Jeff Graves
7)Sain Ibraham
8)Nigel Dixon
9)Jabahri Brown
10)Jared Reiner
11)Nick Smith


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Geez, thats a pathetic list(not your rankings, just the talent level).

There isn't one player on that list that I see and think automatic superstar. IMO, Emeka Okafor is head and shoulders the best player on that list, and I dont think he's a Top 3 pick in most years, let alone the top guy on the board. Very good player and prospect, I just dont see superstar in any of those guys.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> There isn't one player on that list that I see and think automatic superstar. IMO, Emeka Okafor is head and shoulders the best player on that list, and I dont think he's a Top 3 pick in most years, let alone the top guy on the board. Very good player and prospect, I just dont see superstar in any of those guys.


I disagree big time! Raymond Felton is going to be a great NBA player, instant All-Star. But what is your definition of a star?

Okafor is a fine talent, Warrick would be a star, Gordon is a special player and Mustafa Shakur is a fine PG prospect. But again I only listed like 2-3 high school players because I have not made a assessment of the other high school, soon to be FROSH players.

And Iguodala is a great talent, Harrison is a stud on defense, Fraser is pretty good as well, and Paulding has great upside. Julius Hodge is another sleeper.



But you got to remember a lot of these players are young, just wait for a year and see the names and games of James White, Matt Walsh, Kris Humphries, Errick Craven, Josh Childress and Hassan Adams etc. improve.....


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Emeka Okafor is the best big man out of college since Tim Duncan. Okafor is a beast, he reminds me of Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

That is a good list, but the talent isn't graet. I agree Felton is a super prospect, Ben Gordon too, he is a mini Ray Allen, so smooth. Warrick, gets stronger could be real good. People talked about a weak year this year, that is even weaker. 

You put Mustafa in, he is going to be a freshmen. If you are going to do that, then you have to put guys like Luol Deng, Charlie Villanueva, Shannon Brown, Sean Banks and all these guys in there too.

Daniel Horton should be higher on your PG list, he is going to be an All American next year.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I think Warrick could be a star... I would love to have him on the Bulls RIGHT NOW...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> Emeka Okafor is the best big man out of college since Tim Duncan. Okafor is a beast, he reminds me of Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon.


Good player yes. Hakeem the Dream, the best since Tim Duncan no way. Ever hear of Elton Brand. He is better than Okafor and will be better than Okafor. Okafor is a good player but has no offensive repetoire.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Good player yes. Hakeem the Dream, the best since Tim Duncan no way. Ever hear of Elton Brand. He is better than Okafor and will be better than Okafor. Okafor is a good player but has no offensive repetoire.


Not enough offense 2 be a legend, yes no offense repetoire definitely underrating him. He was 1 of the top offense big men in the ncaa last year, and expect him 2 improve greatly this year, because he'll work very hard at it and hes still quite raw offensively.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I think Hassan Adams will be the top SG by next year.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Hakim Warrick is great, I'm looking forward to seeing him in the NBA. I like Gerry McNamara too. He's a deadly shooter and a smart player with great mental strength.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> PG
> 1)Raymond Felton - he will be star (good pick)
> 2)Ben Gordon - this guy is another scoring PG, can he distribute
> ...


More to come


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> I think Hassan Adams will be the top SG by next year.


Only problem is he can't shoot!


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Paul Davis is awesome, you'll see.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

i disagree with lots of you about Warrick. I am not sold on his NBA potential. You list him as a small forward, but he has no perimeter game at all. And as of right now he is way to small to be an NBA pf, but who knows that could change. Right now he is D Miles with less ball skills. 

The most glaring ommission from the list was Ronny Turiaf, from Gonzaga. HE would easily be in the top 5 or so PF's on that list and the top 2 C's. He has a really nice developing game, really athletic, is a great shot blocker, and gets to the line more than anyone in the country. If he improves as much from his soph year to his junior year as he did from his fresh year to his soph year, he will be a all-american. He has the body and skill to be a 1st round draft pick right now


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> I disagree big time! Raymond Felton is going to be a great NBA player, instant All-Star. But what is your definition of a star?


More importantly...what in the world is your definition of instant. I'd bet a thousand bucks right now that he's not an allstar his first year (which to me would be "instant"). Look at someone like Jay Will. He tore up NCAA ball and he was far from an all-star. Okay, you hate Jay Will. Look at past players who tore it up before coming to the league. None of them were first year all stars running the point.

But hey, you have faith in what you say. Want to take the thousand dollar bet?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pound me</b>!
> i disagree with lots of you about Warrick. I am not sold on his NBA potential. You list him as a small forward, but he has no perimeter game at all. And as of right now he is way to small to be an NBA pf, but who knows that could change. Right now he is D Miles with less ball skills.
> 
> The most glaring ommission from the list was Ronny Turiaf, from Gonzaga. HE would easily be in the top 8 or so PF's on that list and the top 4 C's. He has a really nice developing game, really athletic, is a great shot blocker, and gets to the line more thn anyone in the country. If he improves as much from his soph year to his junior year as he did from his fresh year to his soph year, he will be a all-american. He has the body and skill to be a 1st round draft pick right now


Turiaf is a very good player and I definitely think he is a PF not a center. If he stays to his senior year he will be a lotto pick definitely.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> SG
> 1)Rickey Paulding - his level of play in the league depends on his motivation.
> ...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

PG 
sebastian telfair
chris paul
brandon cotton
mustafa shakur


SG 
shannon brown
loul deng
von wafer

SF 
jr giddens
villanueva


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

if authur johson is in shape he will do some damage because he has some of the best low post move out of all the college players


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I have to disagree with the assessment of Okafor.

He is a stud. No doubt about it. He is a DOMINATING shotblocker and rebounder. Not just helpside, but he shuts his man down to the point where they are scared to shoot over him...but you already knew that.

Anyone that watched enough UConn games last year knows that Emeka Okafor will be a dominating low-post threat this year. He shoots a great percentage and is always aggressive. He asserts himself well in the post and has pump fakes, hook shots, and a soft touch. He increased his scoring average by 7 points last year, and it will only get better as his team learns how to feed him.

While most people think that he has only Ben Wallace or Theo Ratliff potential, he definately can be a more cerebral version of Alonzo Mourning. He is not a small man, and his height and weight is not inflated. After winning the National Player of the Year next year, he will be the most polished big man to enter the draft since Tim Duncan.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Shannon Brown is an elite prospect


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> SF
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> I have to disagree with the assessment of Okafor.
> 
> He is a stud. No doubt about it. He is a DOMINATING shotblocker and rebounder. Not just helpside, but he shuts his man down to the point where they are scared to shoot over him...but you already knew that.
> ...


I don't think he will be the most polished big man since Duncan. He still only hits shots from 8 feet and in. He has no mid range game for a big man yet. I know he is very smart, but I still need to see him do it first. He is an excellent shot-blocker, but you should know he is negated by big physical big men, like Ontario Lett of Pitt or Lonny Baxter of Maryland. He will have a hard time against Duncan, Webber and the bigger PF's in the NBA and they will get him in foul trouble. He will need to be able to face the basket, if not he will be watching a lot of games from the sidelines.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> You put Mustafa in, he is going to be a freshmen. If you are going to do that, then you have to put guys like Luol Deng, Charlie Villanueva, Shannon Brown, Sean Banks and all these guys in there too.


Well I did list Villanueva in the PF list. But I feel I got a beat on Villanueva and Shakur, but the rest of the players, well I need to see them more.




> More importantly...what in the world is your definition of instant. I'd bet a thousand bucks right now that he's not an allstar his first year (which to me would be "instant"). Look at someone like Jay Will. He tore up NCAA ball and he was far from an all-star. Okay, you hate Jay Will. Look at past players who tore it up before coming to the league. None of them were first year all stars running the point.


Well my definition of instant is when most basketball players peak. Most players peak and should be judged when they are 21 years old most of the time. Obviously Raymond would not be a All Star first year but I bet he will be a All Star in 2-3 years. He has great control at the PG position, he is a fine defender, scorer and passer. He is athletic, quick and physically strong with great ball handling abilties. So to answer you question, I do not judge players by their rookie season if they leave after or before their SOPH year in college, if Raymond stays for his JR year and he doesn't make the All Star team well I'm wrong. But I feel he will leave next year, and he needs one or two years to grow probably.


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jun 16, 2003)

what about james augustine at C or PF--he is skinny but only 19 yrs old, 6'10", and great hands--he was a QB in HS.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Ozzy newsmessiah is posting commentary on each one of your picks. BTW, how can you say players peak when they're 21 years old? I might have misunderstood what you said but basketball players usually don't peak until their mid to late twenties.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Amen!..Go GU*

The most glaring ommission from the list was Ronny Turiaf, from Gonzaga. HE would easily be in the top 5 or so PF's on that list and the top 2 C's. He has a really nice developing game, really athletic, is a great shot blocker, and gets to the line more than anyone in the country. If he improves as much from his soph year to his junior year as he did from his fresh year to his soph year, he will be a all-american. He has the body and skill to be a 1st round draft pick right now


couldnt agree more...i have watched Ronny throughout college...the guy is a flat out BEAST....he has made many big college big men look silly trying to guard him...if he went to say Duke he woudl be a house hold name and in this year's draft...GO ZAGS


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TruthSeeker</b>!
> what about james augustine at C or PF--he is skinny but only 19 yrs old, 6'10", and great hands--he was a QB in HS.


He is a very solid player and seems to have a bright future. He surprised me because I thought he was just a filler and Illinois got a real sleeper in him. He actual is tougher than Brian Cook was his first few years at U of I. I expect Augustine to continue to improve and be a 6'10 PF in the league. He is a good player I agree.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> what about james augustine at C or PF--he is skinny but only 19 yrs old, 6'10", and great hands--he was a QB in HS.


 Oh ****! I'm so sorry, I love that kid as a prospect, big man that is tough, aggressive and can shoot. Sorry about that I flat out forgot him as a prospect.




> Ozzy newsmessiah is posting commentary on each one of your picks. BTW, how can you say players peak when they're 21 years old? I might have misunderstood what you said but basketball players usually don't peak until their mid to late twenties.


 Well not totally peak, but I'm saying start to produce, peak is probably the wrong word, more like produce like I say. Most players produce when they are 21, they start to put up consistent numbers, they will still learn the game but at that time most of them are stars. Again peak is probably the wrong word because peak would mean they go down hill after 21 and that is not what I ment.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

newmessiah10:

If you don't mind, could you go back and reprint the prospects I listened that you don't think will amount to anything. Just the players I picked that you don't like and expand on your reasoning why you don't like them. Because to be honest I would like to dicuss my viewpoint and hope to explain my reasoning behind listing them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> newmessiah10:
> 
> If you don't mind, could you go back and reprint the prospects I listened that you don't think will amount to anything. Just the players I picked that you don't like and expand on your reasoning why you don't like them. Because to be honest I would like to dicuss my viewpoint and hope to explain my reasoning behind listing them.


Sure Ozzy give me a couple of minutes and I will give full analysis on all the players I don't like at all as future Pro Prospects.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

there is no way that David Lee is a better pro prospect than Ike Diogu. what does zach randolph do that Diogu doesn't?


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

You also forgott Jason Conley and Luol Deng.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> there is no way that David Lee is a better pro prospect than Ike Diogu. what does zach randolph do that Diogu doesn't?


Well Zach Randolph is taller and has much longer arms which helps at PF. Diogu is kind of short, has a lesser offensive game than Randolph and is overall not as talented. Zach Randolph is more explosive athletically, he is quicker and faster.

Diogu is a good prospect with a awesome upside but I will have to see some more to be convinced.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Before I do this I want to preface by saying I watch too much college basketball so I have seen every single one of these players and I think I can give good commentary on all of them. But these are JMO's. These are the guys that will have problems trying to make it on the next level.

PG


3)Mustafa Shakur - he will be a freshman and he is already 19, but I don't know if he will be as dominant as some believe, he still has to compete w/ Salim Stoudamire and Chris Rodgers in the backcourt for PT. So he will have some things to prove before I concede he is a great Pro Prospect.

8)Chris Duhon - I love Duke, but he has a lot of problems, first he is a super athlete but just an avg. ball handler, while he doesn't turn it over he doesn't have the confidence in his handles to take his man, therefore he is a no risk/no reward player. He needs his confidence back or he will need to learn to speak Italian or German.

11)Cedric Bozeman - this guy is not a PG, he has no decision making ability down to making an entry low post pass. He is injury prone and still doesn't have a consistent jump shot. A lot needs to be done for him.

12)Rashard Wright - this guy I think was kicked off the Georgia team anyway, but his pro prospects are terrible, he is not even a top SEC PG. He is very small and slight frame make it hard for him to make it. He doesn't finish well either. 

13)Antonio Burks - he is a good player, but I don't think Calipari will make him a better player. He does seem like he can break out this year. I have him on the fringes, if he can take Memphis to the tournament next year, I might be wrong, but he will need to go to Chicago and impress next year. 

14)Gerry McNamara - solid player, but my questions are if Steve Blake can't get drafted what make me think he will. He can shoot, but as we know he is a weak ball-handler. He needed Edelin to help him bring the ball up and if the Cuse didn't switch G-Mac off the ball they would have lost, because he doesn't handle well at all.


16)Anthony Roberson - this kid is a shooting guard at 6'1. He is not a PG and that will hurt him. He will need to do what Troy Bell did and prove he can play the PG at the camps when his time comes.

18)Cliff Hawkins - he wants to be a pro, too bad he isn't good enough for it. His teammate Gerald Fitch is a better player than him and pro prospect. He makes too many bad decisions for a person who has played the point his whole life. 

19)Andre Barrett - he is just too small. But he isn't Damon Stoudamire TWO. He is a solid college PG, nothing more, nothing less, at least he will get his degree.

20)Daniel Ewing - has great size for a PG. Problem is, he is a horrible decision maker and ball-handler, doesn't know when to push it and when to wait and settle the team down. he has never been the PG on his team (TJ Ford, Duhon) and he won't be until he reaches the pros. But he can score, someone may take a flyer on him. He has Arenas potential, since he has been at Duke his athleticism seems to have gotten better (they have an excellent weight program.)

21)Dee Brown - this guy is fast, but he is a poor-man's TJ Ford w/o the vision and w/o the passing. He is just as small also. He will not be a 1st round pick. Deron Williams his teammate should be a 1st round pick when he is done. He played at the USA trials and they (scouts) said he is the best pure passer at the trials and he 6'3.

22)Adam Boone - a bum, plain and simple. At UNC he was the first major college PG I saw bring the ball up with his back to the defense, that tells you how horrible this kid is. He has no business playing at a major university. He will become a doctor. No Pro Future. :dead: 

23)Taliek Brown - He should be a better player than he is. He is 6'3 and built solid, actually very quick but he is a horrible shooter (FG and FT) and he turns it over quite a bit. He is a senior this year, if he worked like his life depended on it, he would have been a pro by NOW.

24)Jimmy McKinney - I like him, but he is not a PG, he is not natural at it at all. He has weak handles also. ( I just watched the Southern Illinois- Missouri first round game, he got ripped in the backcourt 3 times in the 1st half alone.) He is a shooting guard, but if he wants to be a pro, he better develop those handles. 


SG

4)Romain Sato - This guy can shoot but what else can he do. He is super athletic, but he is a what you see is what you get. That could be attributed to playing with David West (so overrated it isn't funny), but he has a season to prove he is bigtime. He has big time skills but a passive personality, will it be his downfall?


7)Keith Langford - this kid can finish with the best of them, Pro or College. I don't know how he does it personally. He just has a knack for scoring and being around the ball. My problem with him is, he is 6'4 and that might be generous. I think if he were 6'7, he could be better than Carmelo. But being probably 6'3 w/o super athleticism makes me wonder.

8)Kenny Winston - He seems like a good player, but he doesn't do anything to impress me. This year, it will be his team so he might prove me wrong. The jury is out on him, he wasn't an impact freshman last year.

10)Brandon Mouton - this guy is a by-product of TJ Ford, good player made great by a PG with passing ability. He will look very ordinary this year w/o TJ.

12)Kelvin Torbert - He is a super bust. Top player ahead of Kwame, Curry, Chandler and Wagner, Yeah right. This guy sucks, and still has no jumpshots. He should be a body builder because he game is broke.

13)Bernard Robinson - this guy is a tease. Has talent , is left-handed, but plays to lazy to be a factor. Should be the leader of this team, unfortunately the leader is Daniel Horton (and rightfully so). This guy should be a pro, but will probably be content to just play instead of dominate.

14)Jackie Manuel - Lockdown defender, but horrible offensive player. As well as he plays defensively gives it all back offensively. No ball-handling or shooting ability, he will be coming off the bench this year for the Heels.

15)Billy Richmond - has talent, but is a major headcase. Can he deliver for Memphis, I wager this is his last chance before he is in prison or selling dope. he better not blow this.

16)Will Bynum - 5'10 shooting guards, who never want to play PG ever don't make the league. Should be a super scorer off the bench for GT.

17)JJ Redick - He is 6'5, but god he is a horrible defender and he can only shoot. should be picked based on that alone. Here's hoping he develops with Coach K, but I have a feeling this is Trajan Langdon Part Deux, so he would need to get on the right team.

19)Julius Page - good athlete, but nothing that will overwhelm you. I think his teammate Carl Krauser is a better Pro Prospect than him and will be as a strong 6'2 PG with excellent finishing ability and handles, watch for Krauser this year on Pitt.

20)Jake Sullivan - no chance, but he might get by as a back-up PG. He has no shot at playing SG in the league. Reminds me of Jannero Pargo or Joe Crispin.


SF

4)James White - I'm not impressed by him at all. He is just a leaper. Nothing more to me. He needs to do a lot to prove otherwise.

5)Kris Humphries - this kid wants to be a 3 good luck, he is too mechanical to be a 3. He is 6'9 so he can play PF, but he wants to shoot 3s and run the floor, not gonna happen in the NBA.

6)Jawad Williams - this guy has talent, but not as much as people think. Is not that good of a ball-handler and is very underwhelming most of the time. Does nothing that makes you say ooh. He is helped by having May, Felton and McCants on the team to draw attention.

7)Luke Jackson - this guy will be exposed w/o Ridnour. His defense is just as bad as Ridnour and he will not have a good senior year. The pro's don't want him. He is a poor man's Jumaine Jones. 

8)Darius Rice - he has not improved game wise or physically. He is still weak in his upper body and just shoots threes. To me he is a bigger version of Kapono and Korver. Needs to gain an all-around game, it's not happening, not when Perry Clark is your coach.

9)Shavlik Randolph - this kid is soft. He has a lot of talent. But the fact that he doesn't even like playing pick-up games because of religion or some crap, he needs to play some ball in the inner city and gain some toughness and muscle. If he ever did that he would be an excellent PF in the NBA. He is talented, hopefully someone will kick his *** in gear. 

10)Christian Drejer - why didn't he stay in Denmark. He might lose out by not getting all the training he can in Europe. Well whatever reason, he has to show a lot more.

11)Matt Walsh - good college player (will probably be a legend at FLA) NBA career, not happening. No quickness at all. But very savvy.

12)Justin Reed - wants to come out every year, but scouts are not enamored with his game at all. He really has no position. He is not a full time SF or PF. Better gain a position quick or it is hello NBDL.

13)Antwain Barbour - this guy will have to be a SG and I haven't seen anything out of him. He did get hurt last year so he still has time, but if he doesn't get it this year, there is no pros for him. With Bogans gone look for him to have a solid senior year, All-America, not so sure.

14)Andre Emmett - this guy is a SF trapped in a SG body. He can finish, lazy defense, mediocre jumpshot and avg. handles. Won't get better as a prospect. Bobby Knight hasn't had a dominant NBA player in years (don't say Calbert Cheaney either :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: )

16)Damien Wilkins - this guy is what he is, Gerald Wilkin's son. He is still not that athletic and his game isn't that great either, he peaked in HS.

17)Jerry Dupree - High energy player, leaper. I will say this and I will repeat this several times, college role players don't make the pros most times. College stars become role players in the league most times.

PF

2)Shelden Williams - Has time to grow, but is very green. No low post moves and horrible footwork. He needs to improve in all facets of his game. Passing, positioning... everything. He needs to stay until then. He has very natural physicality, but is lacking fundamentals hardcore.

6)David Lee - he is being ruined by Billy Donovan, he will be eaten alived in the NBA as a 4 man. He is a 3 w/o 3 man skills. A damn shame if you ask me.

9)Charlie Villanueva - I hate this kid's work ethic. UConn won't win because of him. He will be a cancer and he is a 3. Compared to Odom but he is not Odom like at all. He likes to dribble and shoot but he doesn't do either that well. He dominated because he was playing next to Loul Deng, Eric Price and Carlos Alvarez, he was made better by the talent around him. His handlers wanted to get him to the league as soon as possible. He will be quickly exposed just like his brother Roberto.

11)Amit Tamir - too old, 26. Love his game, but he probably will be signed as free-agent. Reminds me of a shooting version of Sean Marks of the Heat or maybe Drobjnak (a 2" smaller version) of the Sonics.

12)Jamie Lloreda - no NBA future. Too small for the league. He is 6'8, super strong (but lanky), he will live the pimp life playing in South America.

13)Erazem Lorbek - this guy to me is not that good. He thought he was going to dominate in America. He wants to be a 3 also. He will try to go back to Europe and become a shooting 4 again. He will be better off coming from Europe anyway.

14)Andre Brown - another bust. Has learned nothing in 3 years so far. Pat Kennedy really messed his game up. This guy shoots a horrible percentage. Has a pro body, but his mechanics are all messed up. Developed some very bad habits (like bringing the ball down that limit his effectiveness). He can't shoot past 8 fee either and that is unacceptable for a PF.

15)Scott Merritt - I like him, but will find it a tough go w/o Wade and Robert Jackson, will need to be awesome for Marquette.

16)Brian Boddicker - wants to be a 3 also. He is a hard *** and I like that, but he has not improved as much as I thought he would for a McD's AA. He is what he is a bench player for Texas.

17)Travon Bryant - this guy has not improved since being at Mizzou. Arthur Johnson should not be better than him. He has good moves, but he just is not a good finisher and he is still foul prone. 

18)Kevin Bookout - college role player. His best sport is the shot put. I like him, but he is not a pro.

19)TJ Cummings - has talent, but what position does he play. Will he ever put on any weight to make it easier for scouts. Will he improve under Ben Howland. Have to answer too many questions with Terry's Kidd.

20)Ellis Myles - he is a rebounder. I don't think he makes it.

21)Kendall Dartez - Pitino was complaining about his work ethic at one time. If he can improve his head might do something. Is very skinny. 

22)Jason Parker - getting old and has been hurt a bunch of times now. No pro future, at least not NBA.

23)Ed Nelson - nope. 6'7 PF with no athleticism or long arms, not going to happen.

25)Justin Davis - too injury prone. Avoid Stanford Big men, they all get hurt. (Collins' twins, Borchardt, Madsen, Adam Keefe) these guys are getting an education first, not there to be BBall players first. 

26)Chuck Hayes - college garbage man, great team guy, no shot as a 6'7 PF. Should play football, would excel at it.

27)Jason Maxiel - he is not Kenyon Martin TWO. Not even close.

C

2)Jason Fraser - no offense and is only 6'9. How can he play Center in the league. He is good defensively, but needs to become a 15 ppg player in college. Can he do that?

4)Brad Buckman - he is a glorified role player. Tough Kid, but he won't do much either in the league if he gets there. He is better than Ed Nelson however.

6)Sain Ibrahim - this kid has no chance of playing D-I because he tried to go pro this year. So he only has one year left to play at JUCO. He is raw and still will be raw. How ironic, and African exchange student that is a terrible student, doesn't happen often. He supposedly doesn't have a strong work ethic either. Ibrahim better get ready to use some of those langauges he knows.

7)Nigel Dixon - I don't know what to expect from him. He was a huge dissapointment at FSU. He was more like a circus freak. "Big Jelly" has reportedly slimmed down and is ready for war. He might get drafted if he is 6'11 300 and not 340 like he was listed before.

8)Jabahri Brown - this guy sucks, period. Nothing about him impresses me. He is a good weakside defender, but foul prone, rail-thin and has no offensive game to speak of.

9)Jared Reiner - this guy is good. I feel bad for him. He gets hurt all the time. If he could stay healthy he could be dangerous for Iowa. he is 6'11 260. He is a fundamentally sound player with good low post moves and a jumper out to 15 ft. I like him as player but he is so injury prone.

10)Nick Smith - nice kid, watched him a lot while I was at Bradley. He is tall. 7'2, but he is nothing special. If he fills out and gains post moves could be a Pryzbilla maybe. 


That's it for my evaluation of the guys I don't like for the pros. The other guys I think will be good and at least get on a roster or have more of a shot than the guys above me. Even though I am a Duke fan, the 2002 Duke class was very overrated and they have a lot of 4 year guys in there, which can be taken as they are not good enough to go pro or that they need to develop and they will be better because of it. 

Luckily for Duke they recruited Deng, Nelson and look to be getting Shaun Livingston, Sasha Kaun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> there is no way that David Lee is a better pro prospect than Ike Diogu. what does zach randolph do that Diogu doesn't?


Diogu is a great prospect. I love him. Absolute beast. He actually reminds me of Zach now that you mention it. No one in the Pac-10 could stop this guy, he was that good. He destroyed Chris Massie in the tournament.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> PG
> 1)Raymond Felton
> 2)Ben Gordon
> ...


OZZY you FORGOT one VERY VERY GOOD prospect...Luol Deng and Denham Brown...fellow Canadian and Torontonian. :grinning:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Wright from Texas _A & M_, anyone?

:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Wright from Texas Tech, anyone?


You mean Antoine Wright from Texas A & M. He will be a lotto pick before he comes to the NBA.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

He meant Texas A&M.

I'll give you my short list

PG
1. Ben Gordon
2. Raymond Felton
3. Jameer Nelson
4. Marcus Moore
5. Chris Thomas

SG
1. Ricky Paulding
2. Jason Conley
3. Shannon Brown
4. Antoine Wright
5. Romaine Sato

SF
1. Hakim Warrick
2. Luol Deng
3. Andre Igoudala
4. Josh Childress
5. Darius Rice

PF
1. Emeka Okafor
2. Channing Frye
3. Ike Diogu
4. Wayne Simien
5. Charlie Villanueva

There are no real centers.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Always overlooked in Wisconsin. Brian Butch, soon to be frosh Center, is a legit 7-0er with 18' range. he can rebound, pass, and block among the prospects in his age group. He and some chick won the shootaround at the McDonald All American game. Look for him to be a top 20 pick within 3 years.


----------



## escartin (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Top college prospects for the future.*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 10)Christian Drejer - why didn't he stay in Denmark. He might lose out by not getting all the training he can in Europe. Well whatever reason, he has to show a lot more.



Christian Drejer got the most of his last season destroyed by injury but he is very determined to come back and prove, what he can do.

Recently he was a co-commentator for Danish television during the NBA-finals, and he stated, that his aim is to enter the draft next year. Thereby implying that You aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Top college prospects for the future.*



> Originally posted by <b>escartin</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right he was injured. So I expect him to be putting up 16 a game next year then. I hope he comes back strong, he looked like he put on a little weight since being at Florida and may have lost some quickness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Always overlooked in Wisconsin. Brian Butch, soon to be frosh Center, is a legit 7-0er with 18' range. he can rebound, pass, and block among the prospects in his age group. He and some chick won the shootaround at the McDonald All American game. Look for him to be a top 20 pick within 3 years.


Butch has already said he doesn't want to be a center. He needs to put on 40 lbs before he is done with college, but he has a lot of skills. Very talented offensive player. He will play very well in Bo Ryan's system and his sophomore year he will move to PF next to Greg Steisma.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

3)Mustafa Shakur - he will be a freshman and he is already 19, but I don't know if he will be as dominant as some believe, he still has to compete w/ Salim Stoudamire and Chris Rodgers in the backcourt for PT. So he will have some things to prove before I concede he is a great Pro Prospect.
*He will start because Rodgers and Stoudamire are not PG's, Soudamire is a SG plan and simple. Mustafa has great ball handling ability and has a something about him, he just seems under control and in charge.*


8)Chris Duhon - I love Duke, but he has a lot of problems, first he is a super athlete but just an avg. ball handler, while he doesn't turn it over he doesn't have the confidence in his handles to take his man, therefore he is a no risk/no reward player. He needs his confidence back or he will need to learn to speak Italian or German.
*he can defend, you totally forgot about that, he is a super defender with long arms. He is not a great athlete, just ok, but he is a fine defender. If he get his shooting stroke down he will be a pretty solid overall player


11)Cedric Bozeman - this guy is not a PG, he has no decision making ability down to making an entry low post pass. He is injury prone and still doesn't have a consistent jump shot. A lot needs to be done for him.
I think he has talent, and when making a list like this you have to project that they will improve. Cedric has great ball handling abilities, and like you say obviously he needs to work on his jumper. But with the penetration skills he has he could be a dangerous weapon if he ever learns how to pass better


12)Rashard Wright - this guy I think was kicked off the Georgia team anyway, but his pro prospects are terrible, he is not even a top SEC PG. He is very small and slight frame make it hard for him to make it. He doesn't finish well either. 
That is strange, you call a 6-3 190 PG small? Wright is a ok athlete and he has shown he can run the PG position. He can run a team and NBA teams love that in a guard, he is a fine passer and has a very good upside. Again I'm projecting he will improve this year, if he doesn't well he probably won't make it but you can't think that way in my opinion.


13)Antonio Burks - he is a good player, but I don't think Calipari will make him a better player. He does seem like he can break out this year. I have him on the fringes, if he can take Memphis to the tournament next year, I might be wrong, but he will need to go to Chicago and impress next year. 
Sure but he really improved last year so just think about this season. He is without a doubt a NBA athlete, he is fast, quick and overall a good athlete. He can get up and down, has improved his jump shot and is a tough aggressive player with confidence.


14)Gerry McNamara - solid player, but my questions are if Steve Blake can't get drafted what make me think he will. He can shoot, but as we know he is a weak ball-handler. He needed Edelin to help him bring the ball up and if the Cuse didn't switch G-Mac off the ball they would have lost, because he doesn't handle well at all.
Well he might not be great but he is a solid prospect considering the great success he had as a FROSH, and projecting if he improves every year he could be a pretty good player. He is mentally tough and can shoot and is a fine passer, he reminds me of a more talented version of Teddy Dupay.


16)Anthony Roberson - this kid is a shooting guard at 6'1. He is not a PG and that will hurt him. He will need to do what Troy Bell did and prove he can play the PG at the camps when his time comes.
Again I was projecting he improves his overall game in time, and he will do that. The kid is aggressive and can flat out shoot, and since when were shooters not needed in the NBA?


18)Cliff Hawkins - he wants to be a pro, too bad he isn't good enough for it. His teammate Gerald Fitch is a better player than him and pro prospect. He makes too many bad decisions for a person who has played the point his whole life.
 Fitch is not better, Hawkins is more athletic and if Justin Hamilton can probably get drafted because of his defensive skill, Hawkins will be drafted. He is a fine defender, and NBA teams always are looking for that ball hawk PG defender.


19)Andre Barrett - he is just too small. But he isn't Damon Stoudamire TWO. He is a solid college PG, nothing more, nothing less, at least he will get his degree.
He is talented, he showed he can score, he can pass and he is a very tough player. If Boykins can make it, Barrett has a shot, might take time but he is worth a pick.


20)Daniel Ewing - has great size for a PG. Problem is, he is a horrible decision maker and ball-handler, doesn't know when to push it and when to wait and settle the team down. he has never been the PG on his team (TJ Ford, Duhon) and he won't be until he reaches the pros. But he can score, someone may take a flyer on him. He has Arenas potential, since he has been at Duke his athleticism seems to have gotten better (they have an excellent weight program.)
I don't like him really but he is a ok prospect because of his shooting ability and upside. And since NBA teams always take Duke players even if they are not good Ewing will be drafted.


21)Dee Brown - this guy is fast, but he is a poor-man's TJ Ford w/o the vision and w/o the passing. He is just as small also. He will not be a 1st round pick. Deron Williams his teammate should be a 1st round pick when he is done. He played at the USA trials and they (scouts) said he is the best pure passer at the trials and he 6'3.
No one said he would be a 1st round pick. He is athletic as hell and is very talented mentally. He is aggressive, confident and has a passion for the game that is hard to find. If he works on his jump shot he could be a ok prospect.


22)Adam Boone - a bum, plain and simple. At UNC he was the first major college PG I saw bring the ball up with his back to the defense, that tells you how horrible this kid is. He has no business playing at a major university. He will become a doctor. No Pro Future. 
Ok, I have seen him play in practice and he was the best player on the team last year. Sure say I'm biased but he has a long shot to make it. He is a ok athlete, he is very intellegent, he works hard and if he puts up 15-17 points a game this year and next I think he might get a shot. Not a great player but to say he is not a D1 prospect, it is wrong, he did have 25 point games on North Carolina his final year.


23)Taliek Brown - He should be a better player than he is. He is 6'3 and built solid, actually very quick but he is a horrible shooter (FG and FT) and he turns it over quite a bit. He is a senior this year, if he worked like his life depended on it, he would have been a pro by NOW.
Again defensive PG's are wanted players, and he is a defensive PG and probably will get a look in the 2nd round. But he will have to improve obviously


24)Jimmy McKinney - I like him, but he is not a PG, he is not natural at it at all. He has weak handles also. ( I just watched the Southern Illinois- Missouri first round game, he got ripped in the backcourt 3 times in the 1st half alone.) He is a shooting guard, but if he wants to be a pro, he better develop those handles. 
He has really long arms and would be a interesting PG prospect, he has no future at SG in the pros so why play him there? He is talented and again projected over time he could be pretty good.


SG

4)Romain Sato - This guy can shoot but what else can he do. He is super athletic, but he is a what you see is what you get. That could be attributed to playing with David West (so overrated it isn't funny), but he has a season to prove he is bigtime. He has big time skills but a passive personality, will it be his downfall?
Passive personality, WFT? He is passionate and aggressive, and he will show that this season. He is a freak athlete, strong, fast and can flat out jump. He is quick, he is a tough defender and like you say he can shoot. What can't he do, he will be a pretty good pro, I really like him


7)Keith Langford - this kid can finish with the best of them, Pro or College. I don't know how he does it personally. He just has a knack for scoring and being around the ball. My problem with him is, he is 6'4 and that might be generous. I think if he were 6'7, he could be better than Carmelo. But being probably 6'3 w/o super athleticism makes me wonder.
He is a fine athlete, he is a tough player good defender and would make a SG on a NBA team. If Wade can Langford can, he is a wonderful prospect and should really explode this year.


8)Kenny Winston - He seems like a good player, but he doesn't do anything to impress me. This year, it will be his team so he might prove me wrong. The jury is out on him, he wasn't an impact freshman last year.
He is young, give him time. He has great handles, he is aggressive, confident and can score. Just watch him this year when he gets the raines and takes over.


10)Brandon Mouton - this guy is a by-product of TJ Ford, good player made great by a PG with passing ability. He will look very ordinary this year w/o TJ.
True TJ Ford makes players look very good but Mouton can play. He is very competitive and has shown he can score and shoot. He is athletic and again projecting improvement this year he could be good.


12)Kelvin Torbert - He is a super bust. Top player ahead of Kwame, Curry, Chandler and Wagner, Yeah right. This guy sucks, and still has no jumpshots. He should be a body builder because he game is broke.
He is very talented, you can't teach athletic ability. He can shoot but he can develop that, he has improve his handles and will get more time to do so in college. He is a great athlete, you can't deni that and he has upside, projecting improvement over the next few years he should be a ok prospect. He is already a fine defensive player that is very physically strong


13)Bernard Robinson - this guy is a tease. Has talent , is left-handed, but plays to lazy to be a factor. Should be the leader of this team, unfortunately the leader is Daniel Horton (and rightfully so). This guy should be a pro, but will probably be content to just play instead of dominate.
Well lets see what happens since LaVell left, I think Robinson is a passionate kid and wants to win, just a shame they are locked out of the tournament again this year.


14)Jackie Manuel - Lockdown defender, but horrible offensive player. As well as he plays defensively gives it all back offensively. No ball-handling or shooting ability, he will be coming off the bench this year for the Heels.
Again defensive players are very wanted, Manuel is a wonderful defensive SG and he will get drafted. He has a much improved offensive game last year and improved his handle so projecting over time he will be a pretty good player


15)Billy Richmond - has talent, but is a major headcase. Can he deliver for Memphis, I wager this is his last chance before he is in prison or selling dope. he better not blow this.
Ok you don't stereotype people that much now do ya. Ok he is a great athlete and has passion for the game. He can shoot and is a fine offensive rebounder and tough player, he is a prospect, and remember this is not a about what he has done in life, it is about what he can do in the future in basketball.


16)Will Bynum - 5'10 shooting guards, who never want to play PG ever don't make the league. Should be a super scorer off the bench for GT.
I think the kid will grow and produce, love the kid, he is athletic, tough and can score the rock. And if he learns to play PG, watch out he would be a great mismatch in the NBA.


17)JJ Redick - He is 6'5, but god he is a horrible defender and he can only shoot. should be picked based on that alone. Here's hoping he develops with Coach K, but I have a feeling this is Trajan Langdon Part Deux, so he would need to get on the right team.
I don't love the kid as a pro prospect but he can shoot and is very passionate, but will that passion carry over when coach K is not his coach? And he will improve over time and could be pretty solid, again since when were shooters not wanted?


19)Julius Page - good athlete, but nothing that will overwhelm you. I think his teammate Carl Krauser is a better Pro Prospect than him and will be as a strong 6'2 PG with excellent finishing ability and handles, watch for Krauser this year on Pitt.
I think his defensive abilities as a PG are very interesting. But I bet he gets drafted just on athletic ability alone just like Dooling, but probably not that high. Great athlete and if he shows he can play the PG he is set to get into the league


20)Jake Sullivan - no chance, but he might get by as a back-up PG. He has no shot at playing SG in the league. Reminds me of Jannero Pargo or Joe Crispin.
No chance? What no chance to be a All star, well ****ing obviously, this is not a list of future All stars or Hall of famers those do not come along that often. Jake can shoot, he can score and can run the PG.


SF

4)James White - I'm not impressed by him at all. He is just a leaper. Nothing more to me. He needs to do a lot to prove otherwise.
Obviously he needs to improve but again I'm projecting he does improve, he is doesn't that is his problem. He is very, very talented and athletes succeed in basketball, athletes make great pros most of the time if combined with a great work ethic.


5)Kris Humphries - this kid wants to be a 3 good luck, he is too mechanical to be a 3. He is 6'9 so he can play PF, but he wants to shoot 3s and run the floor, not gonna happen in the NBA.
It would be a mismatch at the SF, and he would be very versitile. But he could play either position, he has a NBA body right now, it is ridiculous. He can shoot and can handle, and can defend pretty good, he will be a fine pro prospect.


6)Jawad Williams - this guy has talent, but not as much as people think. Is not that good of a ball-handler and is very underwhelming most of the time. Does nothing that makes you say ooh. He is helped by having May, Felton and McCants on the team to draw attention.
The kid is a leader, sure he is not a great athlete but he has improved his jump shot, and I disagree he can handle the rock. He is a improved defender and he is 6-9, and because of his size he would be a perfect fit at SF in the NBA.


7)Luke Jackson - this guy will be exposed w/o Ridnour. His defense is just as bad as Ridnour and he will not have a good senior year. The pro's don't want him. He is a poor man's Jumaine Jones. 
What? You compare a unathletic shooter to a very, very athletic slasher? Come'on! Luke can shoot, and shooters are wanted in the NBA, he will not be a star but he has upside and could be ok.


8)Darius Rice - he has not improved game wise or physically. He is still weak in his upper body and just shoots threes. To me he is a bigger version of Kapono and Korver. Needs to gain an all-around game, it's not happening, not when Perry Clark is your coach.
If he improves his handle ability and aggressiveness he will be a fine prospect. Has a wonderful shot but is not aggressive, does not defend that well and does not attack the hoop. If he does, again projecting he could be a fine prospect at 6-11 SF.


9)Shavlik Randolph - this kid is soft. He has a lot of talent. But the fact that he doesn't even like playing pick-up games because of religion or some crap, he needs to play some ball in the inner city and gain some toughness and muscle. If he ever did that he would be an excellent PF in the NBA. He is talented, hopefully someone will kick his *** in gear. 
You judge a player because you read he doesn't play pickup ball? He can shoot, but sorry to break your dream he can not play PF in the NBA, if Rick Rickert supposedly "can't" then Shavlik can't either. I like his upside though, fine shooter and smooth offensive talent.


11)Matt Walsh - good college player (will probably be a legend at FLA) NBA career, not happening. No quickness at all. But very savvy.
If he is not quick then how can he pretrate compact college lanes? He is a great ball handler, can flat out shoot from deep and watch his stock really rise over the next few years. He has a great feel for pentration and kicking out, if in the right NBA system he could be a pretty solid player, very scrappy!


13)Antwain Barbour - this guy will have to be a SG and I haven't seen anything out of him. He did get hurt last year so he still has time, but if he doesn't get it this year, there is no pros for him. With Bogans gone look for him to have a solid senior year, All-America, not so sure.
Again projecting improvement next year when he gets playing time, got to admit he is a fine athlete. He has great upside and should show more this year


14)Andre Emmett - this guy is a SF trapped in a SG body. He can finish, lazy defense, mediocre jumpshot and avg. handles. Won't get better as a prospect. Bobby Knight hasn't had a dominant NBA player in years (don't say Calbert Cheaney either )
Emmett is tough, he is a very good post player at SG and I think that will help him. He is strong and would be a mismatch at SG because of his post up abilities, ok prospect.


16)Damien Wilkins - this guy is what he is, Gerald Wilkin's son. He is still not that athletic and his game isn't that great either, he peaked in HS.
Again projecting he improves this year, he has a fine NBA body and is pretty athletic, but again projecting he improves...

17)Jerry Dupree - High energy player, leaper. I will say this and I will repeat this several times, college role players don't make the pros most times. College stars become role players in the league most times.
I think he plays like Chris Porter, and Porter averaged around 7 points a game in the league before he got kicked out. Dupree has upside because he is a athlete and is raw and can develope.

PF

2)Shelden Williams - Has time to grow, but is very green. No low post moves and horrible footwork. He needs to improve in all facets of his game. Passing, positioning... everything. He needs to stay until then. He has very natural physicality, but is lacking fundamentals hardcore.
Again you can teach footwork and low post moves, what he does have is a NBA PF body, fine athlete with a nice touch around the hoop, he is a very good rebounder as well and will be a beast this year, very good prospect in my opinion.


6)David Lee - he is being ruined by Billy Donovan, he will be eaten alived in the NBA as a 4 man. He is a 3 w/o 3 man skills. A damn shame if you ask me.
Again athletic ability will get you drafted and Lee is a great athlete, he is like a worse version of Antwan Jamison. Tweener but is a fine slasher and good athlete, Antwan is obviously better but Lee will be a ok pro if he improves little parts of his game.


9)Charlie Villanueva - I hate this kid's work ethic. UConn won't win because of him. He will be a cancer and he is a 3. Compared to Odom but he is not Odom like at all. He likes to dribble and shoot but he doesn't do either that well. He dominated because he was playing next to Loul Deng, Eric Price and Carlos Alvarez, he was made better by the talent around him. His handlers wanted to get him to the league as soon as possible. He will be quickly exposed just like his brother Roberto.
I don't think he is great but he does have upside, he is very athletic and is a pretty good shot blocking prosect, and shot blockers get picked high. He is versitle and can shoot, one or two years of college will make him a better player and a better person.


11)Amit Tamir - too old, 26. Love his game, but he probably will be signed as free-agent. Reminds me of a shooting version of Sean Marks of the Heat or maybe Drobjnak (a 2" smaller version) of the Sonics.
Forget how old he is, he can flat out shoot, he can handle the ball and pass. He has a NBA body and would be a fine backup at the 4 spot. He will be a ok prospect for a backup 4 because he can draw other 4's out because he can shoot, very good competitor as well.


12)Jamie Lloreda - no NBA future. Too small for the league. He is 6'8, super strong (but lanky), he will live the pimp life playing in South America.
He is a shot blocker and shot blockers get drafted in the NBA. He showed great promise this season and if he improves again projecting he will be a fine NBA prospect, and I think he is actually 6-9 and his long arms help as well.

13)Erazem Lorbek - this guy to me is not that good. He thought he was going to dominate in America. He wants to be a 3 also. He will try to go back to Europe and become a shooting 4 again. He will be better off coming from Europe anyway.
He played very good last year, and his shooting ability if it keeps improving that will make some team want him.


14)Andre Brown - another bust. Has learned nothing in 3 years so far. Pat Kennedy really messed his game up. This guy shoots a horrible percentage. Has a pro body, but his mechanics are all messed up. Developed some very bad habits (like bringing the ball down that limit his effectiveness). He can't shoot past 8 fee either and that is unacceptable for a PF.
Yeah he has been a disapointment, but I like his athletic ability and he is a project player but would be worth a look


15)Scott Merritt - I like him, but will find it a tough go w/o Wade and Robert Jackson, will need to be awesome for Marquette.
He can handle it, shoot, rebound, defend I think he is a fine prospect. Can do it all and has size as well, don't worry he will be the leader on the team next year and will show Wade and Jackson were not carring him


16)Brian Boddicker - wants to be a 3 also. He is a hard *** and I like that, but he has not improved as much as I thought he would for a McD's AA. He is what he is a bench player for Texas.
Projecting over time he could be a fine player, great shooter from deep, very accurate and has very good physical tools. He is strong, tough and I think he could play PF if he gets a little bigger, fine prospect upside wise.


17)Travon Bryant - this guy has not improved since being at Mizzou. Arthur Johnson should not be better than him. He has good moves, but he just is not a good finisher and he is still foul prone. 
He is a big kid and has talent, I think he still has time to prove himself in college, and since Missouri will be a very good team next year he will get to show what he can do on a big stage


18)Kevin Bookout - college role player. His best sport is the shot put. I like him, but he is not a pro.
As a FROSH he was the teams best post player, he is a good rebounder but yeah he would only be a role player if that in the NBA, but he is very talented as a FROSH, but should got play baseball


20)Ellis Myles - he is a rebounder. I don't think he makes it.
Don't under-estimate the importance of hustle guys in the NBA, not comparing him to Ben Wallace but Ben was just a "rebounder" when he came in.


21)Kendall Dartez - Pitino was complaining about his work ethic at one time. If he can improve his head might do something. Is very skinny. 
He will improve over time, and projecting that he will be a fine prospect. Athletic big man with a good offensive game

22)Jason Parker - getting old and has been hurt a bunch of times now. No pro future, at least not NBA.
Well lets see what he does on SC before you write him off.

23)Ed Nelson - nope. 6'7 PF with no athleticism or long arms, not going to happen.
The kid has passion and can improve over time, he is very tough and again rebounders are needed.

25)Justin Davis - too injury prone. Avoid Stanford Big men, they all get hurt. (Collins' twins, Borchardt, Madsen, Adam Keefe) these guys are getting an education first, not there to be BBall players first. 
What? Ok they are not great but Jason Collins is a fine NBA player, same with his brother, Brochardt is very talented and will be a good center in the league and Madsen is a great hustle guy. Don't stereotype a college like that, because trying to see trends, well it doesn't work like that.

26)Chuck Hayes - college garbage man, great team guy, no shot as a 6'7 PF. Should play football, would excel at it.
Again projecting improvement and rebounders/huslte players are wanted all the time

27)Jason Maxiel - he is not Kenyon Martin TWO. Not even close.
Obviously, damn you think that is why I but him on here because he goes to the same college? Maxiel as great as a FROSH, but will need to improve over last season, he is a good athlete with long arms has a shot at making it

C

2)Jason Fraser - no offense and is only 6'9. How can he play Center in the league. He is good defensively, but needs to become a 15 ppg player in college. Can he do that?
He has very good skills, very sound and can defend and block shots, sure had a bad first year but again don't write him off that easy, and your right he will need to put up more points in college but if Okafor can...

4)Brad Buckman - he is a glorified role player. Tough Kid, but he won't do much either in the league if he gets there. He is better than Ed Nelson however.
Exactly, role players are needed to win championships you know. I do not think Brad can play PF, not athletic enough, but he will fill out and be a beast down low. Could be a fine defensive center off the bench and has great upside.

6)Sain Ibrahim - this kid has no chance of playing D-I because he tried to go pro this year. So he only has one year left to play at JUCO. He is raw and still will be raw. How ironic, and African exchange student that is a terrible student, doesn't happen often. He supposedly doesn't have a strong work ethic either. Ibrahim better get ready to use some of those langauges he knows.
Well he has talent, and colleges don't not have many good centers anyway.


7)Nigel Dixon - I don't know what to expect from him. He was a huge dissapointment at FSU. He was more like a circus freak. "Big Jelly" has reportedly slimmed down and is ready for war. He might get drafted if he is 6'11 300 and not 340 like he was listed before.
he is a giant, and if he puts up some points in college he could be a player, Western Kentucky did a fine job with Marcus before he got injured and I think they will do the same with Dixon.


8)Jabahri Brown - this guy sucks, period. Nothing about him impresses me. He is a good weakside defender, but foul prone, rail-thin and has no offensive game to speak of.
He is a very good athlete, and that kind of raw athletic ability will make teams interested in him. Again don't write him off, because he could have improve a lot since last year, very good athlete and once again shot blockers are wanted in the league


9)Jared Reiner - this guy is good. I feel bad for him. He gets hurt all the time. If he could stay healthy he could be dangerous for Iowa. he is 6'11 260. He is a fundamentally sound player with good low post moves and a jumper out to 15 ft. I like him as player but he is so injury prone.
He should be a pretty ok player, projecting over time he will make it in the league


10)Nick Smith - nice kid, watched him a lot while I was at Bradley. He is tall. 7'2, but he is nothing special. If he fills out and gains post moves could be a Pryzbilla maybe. 
What? Pryzbilla? Ok Joel was a great defensive player and is a ok shot blocker in the NBA. Nick Smith can block shots, but he is a far better offenisve player with a much better touch around the hoop, and has way better shooting range! Nick is weaker than Joel and that is the only question can Nick Smith get stronger.


Thanks for the repy.*


----------



## escartin (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Top college prospects for the future.*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right he was injured. So I expect him to be putting up 16 a game next year then. I hope he comes back strong, he looked like he put on a little weight since being at Florida and may have lost some quickness.


What is good about Drejer is, that he is already very strong for an SF even in the american college ranks. That means he is able to do some damage underneath the basket, and he is actually a very good rebounder. He still needs to bulk up a bit, but he does not seem to have lost his quickness so far. Still seems to have a very capable first step. He is a pure scorer, and I hope that he can show it next season.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> PG
> 1)Raymond Felton
> 2)Ben Gordon
> ...


Good list but no Ronny Turiaf (Jr, Gonzaga) ??


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

keith langford - man i just loved his game. future big 12 POY is a slick lefty slasher who can jump out of the gym and has a sweet medium range J.

jj redick - is there a better pure shooter in college hoops? but he needs to develop his mid range game and improve his handle to become a jeff malone/jeff hornacek type player in the nba.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

Kelenna Azubuike would be another college prospect also this guy can score from anywhere on the floor. Next year I can see him or Barbour or Fitch being Kentucky's leading scorers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember Ozzy these are guys I picked that I thought would need a lot of work. And when I say a lot of work, I mean a lot of work. I will stay away from the centers because the good centers by-pass college anyway.


3)Mustafa Shakur - he will be a freshman and he is already 19, but I don't know if he will be as dominant as some believe, he still has to compete w/ Salim Stoudamire and Chris Rodgers in the backcourt for PT. So he will have some things to prove before I concede he is a great Pro Prospect.
*He will start because Rodgers and Stoudamire are not PG's, Soudamire is a SG plan and simple. Mustafa has great ball handling ability and has a something about him, he just seems under control and in charge.*

Rodgers is a PG too. He is a combo guard. Shakur is not going to dominate as a freshman but he should be a great college player.


8)Chris Duhon - I love Duke, but he has a lot of problems, first he is a super athlete but just an avg. ball handler, while he doesn't turn it over he doesn't have the confidence in his handles to take his man, therefore he is a no risk/no reward player. He needs his confidence back or he will need to learn to speak Italian or German.
*he can defend, you totally forgot about that, he is a super defender with long arms. He is not a great athlete, just ok, but he is a fine defender. If he get his shooting stroke down he will be a pretty solid overall player

He has lost his confidence and his defense was terrible last year (Felton, Brent Darby, Wayne Bernard all got 25 pts or more on him). I love the guy I really do, but he needs to play 100 times better next year or he won't even get drafted in the 2nd round. He is a super athlete, better believe that (he can leap out of the gym), but he just plays within himself. He needs to be the leader of Duke and show that he was no fluke his freshman year, he is a senior now. He has the talent, he just needs to gain his confidence back and if he does he is a pure PG who thinks pass first. 


12)Rashard Wright - this guy I think was kicked off the Georgia team anyway, but his pro prospects are terrible, he is not even a top SEC PG. He is very small and slight frame make it hard for him to make it. He doesn't finish well either. 
That is strange, you call a 6-3 190 PG small? Wright is a ok athlete and he has shown he can run the PG position. He can run a team and NBA teams love that in a guard, he is a fine passer and has a very good upside. Again I'm projecting he will improve this year, if he doesn't well he probably won't make it but you can't think that way in my opinion.

This guy is 6'0. Not 6'3. He plays for Georgia. Ezra Williams was 6'3 190. Wright is 6'0 165 lbs. Avg PG.


14)Gerry McNamara - solid player, but my questions are if Steve Blake can't get drafted what make me think he will. He can shoot, but as we know he is a weak ball-handler. He needed Edelin to help him bring the ball up and if the Cuse didn't switch G-Mac off the ball they would have lost, because he doesn't handle well at all.
Well he might not be great but he is a solid prospect considering the great success he had as a FROSH, and projecting if he improves every year he could be a pretty good player. He is mentally tough and can shoot and is a fine passer, he reminds me of a more talented version of Teddy Dupay.

Being a more talented version of Teddy DuPay means no NBA.


21)Dee Brown - this guy is fast, but he is a poor-man's TJ Ford w/o the vision and w/o the passing. He is just as small also. He will not be a 1st round pick. Deron Williams his teammate should be a 1st round pick when he is done. He played at the USA trials and they (scouts) said he is the best pure passer at the trials and he 6'3.
No one said he would be a 1st round pick. He is athletic as hell and is very talented mentally. He is aggressive, confident and has a passion for the game that is hard to find. If he works on his jump shot he could be a ok prospect.

He is too small. I stick by the poor-man's TJ Ford. He is not 6'0, he is 5-10. 


22)Adam Boone - a bum, plain and simple. At UNC he was the first major college PG I saw bring the ball up with his back to the defense, that tells you how horrible this kid is. He has no business playing at a major university. He will become a doctor. No Pro Future. 
Ok, I have seen him play in practice and he was the best player on the team last year. Sure say I'm biased but he has a long shot to make it. He is a ok athlete, he is very intellegent, he works hard and if he puts up 15-17 points a game this year and next I think he might get a shot. Not a great player but to say he is not a D1 prospect, it is wrong, he did have 25 point games on North Carolina his final year.

I'm telling you this kid stinks. I don't care if he did well at Minnesota. He played for UNC and transferred because he couldn't hack it in the ACC. He will be bad against Big Ten players too, because practice is not games. 



24)Jimmy McKinney - I like him, but he is not a PG, he is not natural at it at all. He has weak handles also. ( I just watched the Southern Illinois- Missouri first round game, he got ripped in the backcourt 3 times in the 1st half alone.) He is a shooting guard, but if he wants to be a pro, he better develop those handles. 
He has really long arms and would be a interesting PG prospect, he has no future at SG in the pros so why play him there? He is talented and again projected over time he could be pretty good.

He needs to improve his handles. Period and decision making. He won't be playing PG this year either Randy Pulley will, which takes away precious practice for him at the position. 


SG

7)Keith Langford - this kid can finish with the best of them, Pro or College. I don't know how he does it personally. He just has a knack for scoring and being around the ball. My problem with him is, he is 6'4 and that might be generous. I think if he were 6'7, he could be better than Carmelo. But being probably 6'3 w/o super athleticism makes me wonder.
He is a fine athlete, he is a tough player good defender and would make a SG on a NBA team. If Wade can Langford can, he is a wonderful prospect and should really explode this year.

Not the athlete Wade is and that is a fact. He is a great finisher but the comparisons to Wade are way off. Wade is a super-duper athlete. Langford is a good athlete, but he could improve like Wade did, but he won't be able to make the Pros as a starting 2G, because he doesn't have those long arms or superman leaping ability.


14)Jackie Manuel - Lockdown defender, but horrible offensive player. As well as he plays defensively gives it all back offensively. No ball-handling or shooting ability, he will be coming off the bench this year for the Heels.
Again defensive players are very wanted, Manuel is a wonderful defensive SG and he will get drafted. He has a much improved offensive game last year and improved his handle so projecting over time he will be a pretty good player

Ask UNC fans on Inside Carolina how good Jackie's offensive game. 


16)Will Bynum - 5'10 shooting guards, who never want to play PG ever don't make the league. Should be a super scorer off the bench for GT.
I think the kid will grow and produce, love the kid, he is athletic, tough and can score the rock. And if he learns to play PG, watch out he would be a great mismatch in the NBA.

He is a junior this year and he will not GROW taller. He is a 5'10 SG. He will not make it. He doesn't want to be a PG, that is why he transferred from Arizona. 


20)Jake Sullivan - no chance, but he might get by as a back-up PG. He has no shot at playing SG in the league. Reminds me of Jannero Pargo or Joe Crispin.
No chance? What no chance to be a All star, well ****ing obviously, this is not a list of future All stars or Hall of famers those do not come along that often. Jake can shoot, he can score and can run the PG.

He is either Pargo or Crispin, meaning he has a short life in the Pros.


SF

4)James White - I'm not impressed by him at all. He is just a leaper. Nothing more to me. He needs to do a lot to prove otherwise.
Obviously he needs to improve but again I'm projecting he does improve, he is doesn't that is his problem. He is very, very talented and athletes succeed in basketball, athletes make great pros most of the time if combined with a great work ethic.

Well the great work ethic is not something he known for. But we'll see. 


7)Luke Jackson - this guy will be exposed w/o Ridnour. His defense is just as bad as Ridnour and he will not have a good senior year. The pro's don't want him. He is a poor man's Jumaine Jones. 
What? You compare a unathletic shooter to a very, very athletic slasher? Come'on! Luke can shoot, and shooters are wanted in the NBA, he will not be a star but he has upside and could be ok.

You might be overrating Luke Jackson, I am telling you what I have heard from scouts about him. I have watched a lot of Oregon and he is a good player, but he has peaked in my opinion. His game will be exposed w/o Rid. 


9)Shavlik Randolph - this kid is soft. He has a lot of talent. But the fact that he doesn't even like playing pick-up games because of religion or some crap, he needs to play some ball in the inner city and gain some toughness and muscle. If he ever did that he would be an excellent PF in the NBA. He is talented, hopefully someone will kick his *** in gear. 
You judge a player because you read he doesn't play pickup ball? He can shoot, but sorry to break your dream he can not play PF in the NBA, if Rick Rickert supposedly "can't" then Shavlik can't either. I like his upside though, fine shooter and smooth offensive talent.

He needs to use all of his four years. Rickert never filled out because he left school early, not a smart decision on his part. Randolph is going no where until he is a senior. He will fill out on the Duke staff just like Dunleavy did. There is no comparison to Rickert and Randolph. Rickert was in a rush to get to the league. 

11)Matt Walsh - good college player (will probably be a legend at FLA) NBA career, not happening. No quickness at all. But very savvy.
If he is not quick then how can he pretrate compact college lanes? He is a great ball handler, can flat out shoot from deep and watch his stock really rise over the next few years. He has a great feel for pentration and kicking out, if in the right NBA system he could be a pretty solid player, very scrappy!

This kid will not make it. I like him too, but his lack of athleticism will have him looking foolish at the pre-draft camps. He is a 2-guard in the NBA and who the hell can guard, absolutely no one. You wouldn't put him on Kobe, T-Mac or any top guard. He might be a back-up, but that is the highest I see him going.


PF

2)Shelden Williams - Has time to grow, but is very green. No low post moves and horrible footwork. He needs to improve in all facets of his game. Passing, positioning... everything. He needs to stay until then. He has very natural physicality, but is lacking fundamentals hardcore.
Again you can teach footwork and low post moves, what he does have is a NBA PF body, fine athlete with a nice touch around the hoop, he is a very good rebounder as well and will be a beast this year, very good prospect in my opinion.

As I said before he has a lot of work to do. But he has 3 more years of college to get better.


6)David Lee - he is being ruined by Billy Donovan, he will be eaten alived in the NBA as a 4 man. He is a 3 w/o 3 man skills. A damn shame if you ask me.
Again athletic ability will get you drafted and Lee is a great athlete, he is like a worse version of Antwan Jamison. Tweener but is a fine slasher and good athlete, Antwan is obviously better but Lee will be a ok pro if he improves little parts of his game.

But can he improve his game like Jamison did, I mean Jamison scores 24 ppg in the league. Do you think Lee could ever do that?

12)Jamie Lloreda - no NBA future. Too small for the league. He is 6'8, super strong (but lanky), he will live the pimp life playing in South America.
He is a shot blocker and shot blockers get drafted in the NBA. He showed great promise this season and if he improves again projecting he will be a fine NBA prospect, and I think he is actually 6-9 and his long arms help as well.

He will not be blocking shots in the league, he will measure out at the Chicago camp at 6'8 watch. He wasn't that much taller than Ronald Dupree who is 6'6.


15)Scott Merritt - I like him, but will find it a tough go w/o Wade and Robert Jackson, will need to be awesome for Marquette.
He can handle it, shoot, rebound, defend I think he is a fine prospect. Can do it all and has size as well, don't worry he will be the leader on the team next year and will show Wade and Jackson were not carring him

Didn't say they were carrying him, but he will need to be a go-to player w/ Diener. I can't believe you left out Travis Diener, I love that kid.


17)Travon Bryant - this guy has not improved since being at Mizzou. Arthur Johnson should not be better than him. He has good moves, but he just is not a good finisher and he is still foul prone. 
He is a big kid and has talent, I think he still has time to prove himself in college, and since Missouri will be a very good team next year he will get to show what he can do on a big stage

He is a senior this year. I don't know if he will prove himself. One year left. He will have to improve a lot especially with Kleiza and Young and Ferguson all their to take his minutes. 


25)Justin Davis - too injury prone. Avoid Stanford Big men, they all get hurt. (Collins' twins, Borchardt, Madsen, Adam Keefe) these guys are getting an education first, not there to be BBall players first. 
What? Ok they are not great but Jason Collins is a fine NBA player, same with his brother, Brochardt is very talented and will be a good center in the league and Madsen is a great hustle guy. Don't stereotype a college like that, because trying to see trends, well it doesn't work like that.

Your right I shouldn't have steretyped him, but for some reason guys from Stanford are injury prone. I mean he has torn his knees up twice in college alone and unlike the Collins he is 6'9 not 7'0. 


26)Chuck Hayes - college garbage man, great team guy, no shot as a 6'7 PF. Should play football, would excel at it.
Again projecting improvement and rebounders/huslte players are wanted all the time

He is a garbage player only. He wil not make the league. He has no offensive game and he is not a great rebounder or shotblocker either. He could help a team maybe in a Najera role, but remember Najera was a star at Oklahoma, Hayes will never be a star at Kentucky.


27)Jason Maxiel - he is not Kenyon Martin TWO. Not even close.
Obviously, damn you think that is why I but him on here because he goes to the same college? Maxiel as great as a FROSH, but will need to improve over last season, he is a good athlete with long arms has a shot at making it

Cincinnati fans thought he was going to be the next Martin, but he is 2 inches shorter and he is not as aggressive.*


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Ozzy, I think you left off a couple Jayhawks that should be on. Miles should be on the PG list, the guy is a great floor general and a spectacular defender. His jumpshot is garbage, no doubt. But if he ever can figure out how to shoot the ball even a little bit, he could be a very good pro prospect.

Also, two freshman should be on their. Padgett is supposively a twin of Nick Collison. A coaches son, very fundamentally sound with great moves in the low post. The difference is he's a good 2-3 inches taller, which I think qualifies as a great pro prospect (although he has had injury problems in the past).

JR Giddens is the other. This kid is 6'5'' (and might still be growing) and has a 43% vertical. He's an insane athlete. I haven't seen him play, but I've heard he's got a great jump shot and shot close to 50% from 3's this past year (although this could be wrong, I heard it on another forum). I can't tell you much about him otherwise, but I think if Villanueva is going to be so high up their despite his horrid workouts, I definitely think both Padgett and Giddens should have spots as well.


----------



## mamutas (Jun 22, 2003)

i thinks that okafor next years will be the 1Th pick in nba draftHe is very good player and hes future is very niceits just my opinion


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Well my definition of instant is when most basketball players peak. Most players peak and should be judged when they are 21 years old most of the time. Obviously Raymond would not be a All Star first year but I bet he will be a All Star in 2-3 years. He has great control at the PG position, he is a fine defender, scorer and passer. He is athletic, quick and physically strong with great ball handling abilties. So to answer you question, I do not judge players by their rookie season if they leave after or before their SOPH year in college, if Raymond stays for his JR year and he doesn't make the All Star team well I'm wrong. But I feel he will leave next year, and he needs one or two years to grow probably.


Oh god. Did you just make up that ridiculous criteria now, so that you could maintain Jay Will was a bust? How retarded. He wont be an "instant" all-star. Just admit that you said something you shouldn't have. Or at least try to come up with a coherant, sensible reason about why you did say that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Well Zach Randolph is taller and has much longer arms which helps at PF. Diogu is kind of short, has a lesser offensive game than Randolph and is overall not as talented. Zach Randolph is more explosive athletically, he is quicker and faster.
> 
> Diogu is a good prospect with a awesome upside but I will have to see some more to be convinced.


Randolph is taller? Not by more than an inch. Diogu is a better shotblocker than Randolph anyways. I also don't see how you can say Randolph has a better offensive game. Ike averaged 20 ppg as a freshman. Diogu is as polished as you can get. Say what you want about Luke Ridnour, Ike Diogu was the best player in the PAC-10 this past season. He would have been a lotto pick this season, and will be there again next year as well.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> 7)Keith Langford - this kid can finish with the best of them, Pro or College. I don't know how he does it personally. He just has a knack for scoring and being around the ball. My problem with him is, he is 6'4 and that might be generous. I think if he were 6'7, he could be better than Carmelo. But being probably 6'3 w/o super athleticism makes me wonder.
> *He is a fine athlete, he is a tough player good defender and would make a SG on a NBA team. If Wade can Langford can, he is a wonderful prospect and should really explode this year.*


Why did you have to go there? Langford is 6-4, Wade is 6-4. The comparisons stop there. Wade does everything that Langford does, only Langford doesn't have Wade's superstar athleticism or 6-11 reach. Not in the same ballpark as far as athleticism goes. Langford is an NBA journeyman at best. Both Wade and Langford have that extra feel for the game that is so important, but that's all Langford has that would interest the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> 22)Adam Boone - a bum, plain and simple. At UNC he was the first major college PG I saw bring the ball up with his back to the defense, that tells you how horrible this kid is. He has no business playing at a major university. He will become a doctor. No Pro Future.
> *Ok, I have seen him play in practice and he was the best player on the team last year. Sure say I'm biased but he has a long shot to make it. He is a ok athlete, he is very intellegent, he works hard and if he puts up 15-17 points a game this year and next I think he might get a shot. Not a great player but to say he is not a D1 prospect, it is wrong, he did have 25 point games on North Carolina his final year.*


I knew this guy's name would show up on your PG list....



> 14)Jackie Manuel - Lockdown defender, but horrible offensive player. As well as he plays defensively gives it all back offensively. No ball-handling or shooting ability, he will be coming off the bench this year for the Heels.
> *Again defensive players are very wanted, Manuel is a wonderful defensive SG and he will get drafted. He has a much improved offensive game last year and improved his handle so projecting over time he will be a pretty good player*


I guess he might be able to make it as a defensive stopper, but he is too awkward on the floor to ever be more than a 12th or 13th man. He is a very single-minded offensive player as well. That will kill him in the NBA. 



> 17)JJ Redick - He is 6'5, but god he is a horrible defender and he can only shoot. should be picked based on that alone. Here's hoping he develops with Coach K, but I have a feeling this is Trajan Langdon Part Deux, so he would need to get on the right team.
> *I don't love the kid as a pro prospect but he can shoot and is very passionate, but will that passion carry over when coach K is not his coach? And he will improve over time and could be pretty solid, again since when were shooters not wanted?*


Reddick is going to have a long NBA career. He wont' be an star, or even a starter, but he's going to be in the league for a very long time. Reddick is the best pure shooter to emerge in quite a while. THe difference between Langdon and Reddick is JJ's release. There's no doubt in my mind that he will be able to get his shot off in the NBA, or at least force somebody to guard him straight up all the time, which is just as good for his team.



> 5)Kris Humphries - this kid wants to be a 3 good luck, he is too mechanical to be a 3. He is 6'9 so he can play PF, but he wants to shoot 3s and run the floor, not gonna happen in the NBA.
> *It would be a mismatch at the SF, and he would be very versitile. But he could play either position, he has a NBA body right now, it is ridiculous. He can shoot and can handle, and can defend pretty good, he will be a fine pro prospect.*


Humphries is an idiot, that's for sure. However, I have watched the kid play a few more times, and he's got some pro potential in him. It's at the SF spot, and he has a lot of improving to do, but the body is there. His instincts have to catch up, however. The U of M will be a good place for him to develop, as opposed to Duke. I still think he's to much of a headcase to make the improvements he needs to make, but he could become a decent pro. He reminds me too much of Battier. 





> 8)Darius Rice - he has not improved game wise or physically. He is still weak in his upper body and just shoots threes. To me he is a bigger version of Kapono and Korver. Needs to gain an all-around game, it's not happening, not when Perry Clark is your coach.
> *If he improves his handle ability and aggressiveness he will be a fine prospect. Has a wonderful shot but is not aggressive, does not defend that well and does not attack the hoop. If he does, again projecting he could be a fine prospect at 6-11 SF.*


Darius Rice sometimes reminds me of a tall Reggie Miller. But then there's those times where he single-handedly shoots his team out a game, and then it becomes quite obvious how, despite the improvements, Rice is still a very one dimensional player. 




> 9)Shavlik Randolph - this kid is soft. He has a lot of talent. But the fact that he doesn't even like playing pick-up games because of religion or some crap, he needs to play some ball in the inner city and gain some toughness and muscle. If he ever did that he would be an excellent PF in the NBA. He is talented, hopefully someone will kick his *** in gear.
> *You judge a player because you read he doesn't play pickup ball? He can shoot, but sorry to break your dream he can not play PF in the NBA, if Rick Rickert supposedly "can't" then Shavlik can't either. I like his upside though, fine shooter and smooth offensive talent.*


You are correct. Rick Rickert is a second round pick, and Shavlik Randolph wouldn't get drafted. Randolph is more mobile than Rickert, but isn't nearly as polished offensively. Fortunately for Randolph, he still has his college eligability left to improve. 



> 9)Jared Reiner - this guy is good. I feel bad for him. He gets hurt all the time. If he could stay healthy he could be dangerous for Iowa. he is 6'11 260. He is a fundamentally sound player with good low post moves and a jumper out to 15 ft. I like him as player but he is so injury prone.
> *He should be a pretty ok player, projecting over time he will make it in the league*


You know the world is coming to an end when Jared Reiner is all of a sudden a future NBA player. I know he has improved, but of all the players in the big ten to get significant minutes during Reiner's freshman and sophomore years, he might have been the worst. I don't care how much he's improved, I just can't see him in the NBA.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> This guy is 6'0. Not 6'3. He plays for Georgia. Ezra Williams was 6'3 190. Wright is 6'0 165 lbs. Avg PG.


 Well ESPN.com has him 6-3 190 but they are wrong sometimes on that.

And I did have Aaron Miles on the list, but I for some reason passed over him. He has talent, he is quick, he is a fine leader and is athletic, but needs to work on that shot.

blabla97- well your anti Minnesota view of prospects is obvious, ok most people say I'm biased but I'm not. If Adam Boone averages around 15-17 points this season or next he will get a look in the NBA. Now remember everyone on this list is not a super star, the college ranks are not that full of talent. But to call Humphries a head case? What is that? And comparing him to Battier, ok Humphries is probably the most physically ready FROSH prospect in college, the guy is huge. So why compare him to Battier, was Battier that strong physically? And Rickert, well the guy is passionate about the game, when it is all said and done who cares if he is a the 25th pick or the 45th pick, I think he can play and if he went to Arizona I would say the same thing. Maybe I'm wrong but lets just see how his rookie years goes.

And I compare Langford to Wade because they are both very undersized SG's, that is about it. But both are very good rebounders and both are fine penetrators and solid athletes.



> Oh god. Did you just make up that ridiculous criteria now, so that you could maintain Jay Will was a bust? How retarded. He wont be an "instant" all-star. Just admit that you said something you shouldn't have. Or at least try to come up with a coherant, sensible reason about why you did say that.


 Well Raymond is young still, and if he leaves next year he will still be young. I do not judge players that are young quickly. I did not bash Eddy Curry for a slow start off to his career, I did not bash Kwame Brown for starting slow and I still do not bash Jonathan Bender or even Jermaine O'Neal. Wait until these young prospects develope, then you can judge them. And Jay, well 3 years off college is pretty rare in the NBA for a so called top prospect. But Raymond will be a star in the league his 1st or second year but that depends on when he comes out now doesn't it. But don't keep bringing Jay up all the time, I made my case on why I do not think he is good and I will stand by it, but judging by his first season he is a bust. If Jay was a SOPH and came out I would give him more slack, but being a JR and graduated well he was very experienced and should have been able to come in a play right away.



And about James White and David Lee. Well they are great athletes, and that makes them very good NBA prospects. Just look at Gerald Wallace, he did nothing in college but go drafted because of his athletic ability and he should be a fine NBA player. And I think If James White gets 13-16 points a game he is in the league because just look at Ricky Davis, he is just a athlete but has grown and now he is a great pro. And I said I never thought David Lee would be like Jamison, but he is a similar player, quick not very strong and is a tweener. But Lee is a very good prospect.


You have to all remember, these are prospects, not NBA players. If everything goes right, if they preform and if they improve their games over time they have a shot at the league. Will they all make it, **** no! I just made a list of players that I think have a shot, and again I did not include FROSH prospects besides Shakur, Humphries and Villanueva because I have a beat on them.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Final rankings.*

I made some changes in the rankings because I forgot some prospects, the ones in bold are the new players on the lists...


PG
1)Raymond Felton
2)Ben Gordon
3)Mustafa Shakur
4)Marcus Moore
5)Jameer Nelson
6)Errick Craven
7)Chris Thomas
8)Chris Duhon
9)Daniel Horton
10)Jarret Jack
11)Cedric Bozeman
12)Rashard Wright
13)Antonio Burks
14)Gerry McNamara
15)Devin Harris
16)Anthony Roberson
17)Billy Edelin
18)Cliff Hawkins
19)Andre Barrett
20)Daniel Ewing
21)Dee Brown
*22)Aaron Miles*
*23)Derrick Craven*
24)Adam Boone
25)Taliek Brown
26)Jimmy McKinney


SG
1)Rickey Paulding
2)Julius Hodge
3)Hassan Adams
4)Romain Sato
5)Rashad McCants
6)Fransico Gracia
7)Keith Langford
8)Kenny Winston
9)Dijon Thompson
*10) Antonio Lawerence*
11)Brandon Mouton
12)Desmond Farmer
13)Kelvin Torbert
14)Bernard Robinson
15)Jackie Manuel
16)Billy Richmond
17)Will Bynum
18)JJ Redick
19)Bracey Wright
20)Julius Page
21)Jake Sullivan


SF
1)Hakim Warrick
2)Andre Iguodala
3)Josh Childress
4)James White
5)Kris Humphries
6)Jawad Williams
*7)David Noel*
*8)Evan Burns*
9)Luke Jackson
10)Darius Rice
11)Shavlik Randolph
12Christian Drejer
*13)Erick Daniels*
14)Matt Walsh
15)Justin Reed
16)Antwain Barbour
17)Andre Emmett
18)Curtis Sumpter
19)Damien Wilkins
20)Jerry Dupree
21)Allan Anderson
22)Isma'il Muhammed



PF
1)Emeka Okafor
2)Sheldon Williams
3)Channing Frye
4)Torin Francis
5)Sean May
6)David Lee
7)Ike Digou
8)Wayne Simien
9)Charlie Villanueva
*10)James Augustine*
11)James Thomas
*12) George Leach*
13)Amit Tamir
14)Jamie Lloreda
15)Erazem Lorbek
16)Andre Brown
17)Scott Merritt
18)Brain Boddicker
19)Travon Bryant
20)Craig Smith
21)Kevin Bookout
22)TJ Cummings
23)Ellis Myles
24)Kendall Dartez
25)Jason Parker
*26Jeremy McNeal*
27)Ed Nelson
28)Justin Davis
29)Chuck Hayes
30)Jason Maxiel



C
1)David Harrison
2)Jason Fraser
3)Paul Davis
4)Brad Buckman
5)Arthur Johnson
*6) Jeff Graves*
7)Sain Ibraham
8)Nigel Dixon
9)Jabahri Brown
10)Jared Reiner
11)Nick Smith


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*KU Players*

I watch all the KU games and have been to some events so these are the prospects and the truth about them.

Aaron Miles) HE IS TJ FORD minus 6 PPg but who likes Ford b/c he is a scoring machine. I dont. You dont believe me then look at the stats. If you think those are irrelevent then what is. The fact is they are just about identical even the percentages and he can do everything Ford can. So if Ford can improve his shot, why can't miles.Miles has nice form and in a scrimmage game i saw he went 2 for 3 i think its all about confidence when it comes to him shooting. When he is asking for it in games and gets it he becomes a 50% 3pt shooter. When he is forced to shoot it or it is off the dribble and doesnt get to set up that is when he struggles.

Keith Langford) HE IS 6'3 1/2 - 6'4. HE IS AN ATHLETE AND DOES HAVE LONG ARMS. But the fact is this guy can finish no matter the size so is size as important in his case. Just look at him play, how could you not say he is an athlete. He was there human highlight reel and there is more tricks in his bag then you might think. He is a hard worker and improved a lot over one year and he still has three counting this summer to get better. He plays bigger then he is which helps with him possibly being undersized. Other then that defense might be his only weakness but is it fair to say that just b/c he was gaurding small forwards like 6'8 Carmelo Anthony. How should we expect him to stop them. He will or at least should play the 2 this year so his defense will shine when he is not physically over matched.

Jeff Graves) HE IS A BEAST and has slimmed down and has almost no fat on him and is very quick defensively. He had an impressive dunk from outside of the lane that came as a shock. He is a new player so get rid of that fat out of shape image that you have in your heads b/c he will be a force and can put up the numbers, just look at the NC game.

JR Giddens) HE IS AN AMAZING ATHLETE AND DUNKER. There is no dunk this kid cant do and should be impressive on the numerous KU fast breaks. He can easily get his head and sometimes his shoulder at or above the rim and this is w/ a stress fracture in his foot. His form needs some touching up along with shot selection but he is long and should be a great player when his time comes to shine.

David Padgett)HE IS A CARBON COPY OF COLLISON. They almost look exactly the same . Padgett needs to bulk up still, but he knows that. He will get solid minutes and be a solid contributor his freshman year and should be a good 7ft.

Simien) He is truly amazing hopefully he is a 4 year guy. He is definitly taking care of the shoulder and listening to the doctors b/c he does not want to jepeordize his future. I dont have to say much. He has all the tools and will be a very good pro, possibly 4th or 5th behind Wilt, JoJo, and Pierce.

Wilkes) Look out for him he is impressive and very athletic might might also be a solid player and be the 12th man on an NBA roster.

I have some pics to the srimmage game is was talking about that might clear up a few things but they might be too big to put on here but i will see. This is the truth and the reason why the Jayhawks will win the title in 2005 going undefeated, and maybe 2004 too.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Aaron Miles) HE IS TJ FORD minus 6 PPg but who likes Ford b/c he is a scoring machine. I dont. You dont believe me then look at the stats. If you think those are irrelevent then what is. The fact is they are just about identical even the percentages and he can do everything Ford can. So if Ford can improve his shot, why can't miles.Miles has nice form and in a scrimmage game i saw he went 2 for 3 i think its all about confidence when it comes to him shooting. When he is asking for it in games and gets it he becomes a 50% 3pt shooter. When he is forced to shoot it or it is off the dribble and doesnt get to set up that is when he struggles.


 Ok ladies and gentel men this is a biased fan. I respect you opinion though man, your right on Graves, Langford and I'm sure your right on with Padgett and Giddens... But you might be overhyping them a little to much.

And Miles is NOT TJ Ford, stats are crap never look at stats and compare them because they do not tell the story. Ok Miles is talented but Ford is a superior athlete, he could run circles around Miles any day, Ford has a much better feel for the game, he is more competitive and more aggressive. Ford can leap a lot higher than Miles can also and Ford has natural quickness. If you compare TJ Ford to Miles, well it is like comparing a race horse from a farm to a professional race horse. Both are fast but one is far superior to the other! TJ is a better athlete in every sense of the word. Miles has talent and upside but he is nothing like TJ Ford, and the major difference is athletic ability!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The players I added are Derrick Craven, Antonio Lawerence, David Noel, Evan Burns, Erick Daniels, James Augustine, George Leach, Jeremy McNeal, Jeff Graves.


If any of you want to debate me on the talent of these players go right ahead. Or if you disagree on who I ranked them...


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Apparently nobody thinks Blake Stepp of Gonzaga is any good.


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

> He can easily get his head and sometimes his *shoulder at or above the rim* and this is w/ a stress fracture in his foot.


Um, to be able to do this, dude has to have at least a 55' vert.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: KU Players*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> I watch all the KU games and have been to some events so these are the prospects and the truth about them.
> 
> Aaron Miles) HE IS TJ FORD minus 6 PPg but who likes Ford b/c he is a scoring machine. I dont. You dont believe me then look at the stats. If you think those are irrelevent then what is. The fact is they are just about identical even the percentages and he can do everything Ford can. So if Ford can improve his shot, why can't miles.Miles has nice form and in a scrimmage game i saw he went 2 for 3 i think its all about confidence when it comes to him shooting. When he is asking for it in games and gets it he becomes a 50% 3pt shooter. When he is forced to shoot it or it is off the dribble and doesnt get to set up that is when he struggles.
> ...


Your not just least bit biased, are we. Sheesh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Apparently nobody thinks Blake Stepp of Gonzaga is any good.


Thanx Casual I totally forgot about him. He has pro potential as a 6'4 big guard. He is better than Dickau also. If he can prove his knees are healthy he is an NBA guard. I love that Kid.

I think Errol Knight of Gonzaga is going to have a big year also. The coaching staff of Gonzaga was raving about how he uses both hands equally well. He should have a good season for the Zags too. 

Corey Violette is good, but I don't know about pros, but he is a Tough SOB.


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Ozzy I think you need to raise Bracy Wright. This guy was a stud last year and is easily better then Will Bynum and some others rank ahead of him


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok ladies and gentel men this is a biased fan. I respect you opinion though man, your right on Graves, Langford and I'm sure your right on with Padgett and Giddens... But you might be overhyping them a little to much.
> 
> And Miles is NOT TJ Ford, stats are crap never look at stats and compare them because they do not tell the story. Ok Miles is talented but Ford is a superior athlete, he could run circles around Miles any day, Ford has a much better feel for the game, he is more competitive and more aggressive. Ford can leap a lot higher than Miles can also and Ford has natural quickness. If you compare TJ Ford to Miles, well it is like comparing a race horse from a farm to a professional race horse. Both are fast but one is far superior to the other! TJ is a better athlete in every sense of the word. Miles has talent and upside but he is nothing like TJ Ford, and the major difference is athletic ability!


It's one thing to say Aaron Miles is not TJ Ford. No, he's not as good as Ford and will most likely not be as good a pro as Ford. But it's a completely different story not having Miles in the Top 20 PG's list, that's assanine. He's an elite PG and should be in the Top 10, but you don't even have him in the Top 20? Come on man, how often have you seen the kid play? Name one fault besides his jumpshot. The man's a phenomenal defender, and a great floor general and passer. He is great and pushing the ball up court. He set a Kansas record for assists in his freshman year at Kansas, the guy's got potential and should be on your list.

And don't talk about bias, it's pretty aparent looking at that list your a big UNC fan. You've got McCants far too high (he's another Forte), and May's too high as well. I also don't think Felton will be as good as you think he will, but at least he's got the talent to be where you put him.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Ray Felton is going the be a star, I would take him before TJ Ford, because Ray can actually shoot the ball. This year everybody saw Ray as a pass first player, in high school he averaged like 35 points a game, and in the summer time would score about the same against the top competition. Ben Gordon is also a fine talent 6'2 strong, athletic, jumpshot is deadly and can play the point. 

Give Julius Hodge 20 pounds and he's a first round pick in this year's draft. He was the 2nd best player in the ACC this year as a Sophomore, and in the semis lit Josh Howard up for 31, and he also recorded the 1st triple double in NC State history. I am kind've biased towards Julius, since I went to school wit him, but I think he will be a first round pick after 4 years, and if he can put on some pounds he will be a first round pick next year. He is the front runner for ACC player of the year.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hassan Adams is gonna be a beast.....and Dan Ewing will be higher after next year


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ozzy good lists, and good discussions NewMessiah. You are always going to miss some and not satisfy all when making such a long list.

Anyway, as I am an SU fan, I would like to dispute the inclusion of Jeremy McNeil of Syracuse on the prospect list. I know he is far down the list, but still the guy has no offensive game, is lost defensively, has limited basketball sense, is a poor rebounder and has awful hands. He is one hell of a shotblocker though :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Where are James White, Hassan Adams or even Salim Stoudamire?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Ozzy good lists, and good discussions NewMessiah. You are always going to miss some and not satisfy all when making such a long list.
> 
> Anyway, as I am an SU fan, I would like to dispute the inclusion of Jeremy McNeil of Syracuse on the prospect list. I know he is far down the list, but still the guy has no offensive game, is lost defensively, has limited basketball sense, is a poor rebounder and has awful hands. He is one hell of a shotblocker though :yes:


Thanks Junior Noboa. I definitely think McNeil is a hell of a shot-blocker. If his life wasn't so messed up outside out of basketball (no parents, taking care of his little sister) he might be able to focus on basketball more.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pound me</b>!
> i disagree with lots of you about Warrick. I am not sold on his NBA potential. You list him as a small forward, but he has no perimeter game at all. And as of right now he is way to small to be an NBA pf, but who knows that could change. Right now he is D Miles with less ball skills.
> 
> The most glaring ommission from the list was Ronny Turiaf, from Gonzaga. HE would easily be in the top 5 or so PF's on that list and the top 2 C's. He has a really nice developing game, really athletic, is a great shot blocker, and gets to the line more than anyone in the country. If he improves as much from his soph year to his junior year as he did from his fresh year to his soph year, he will be a all-american. He has the body and skill to be a 1st round draft pick right now


Another french *******..
ugh.. I hate them frenchies

But he can play though..


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

haha ya blake stepp is the best, he was so fun to watch in the tourney. Violette is cool too but i dont think he'll be in the NBA .


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another team that has some good players. 

Pepperdine has three players. 

Glen McGowan, a 6'8 swingman who plays PF for the Waves but has handles and a good jumpshot. He should be amazing next year. He sat out last year w/ injuries and grades but should have a big year next year.

Alex Acker (this kid played PG/SG last year for Pepperdine) 6'5. He surprised how well he responded as a red. frosh. He should be much improved and plays like a young Doug Christie with more of an outside game.

Devin Montgomery - 6'0 PG who was having a great early season then got hurt and redshirted. He should come back strong and play some hella basketball.

Expect Pepperdine to make the tournament next year.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> It's one thing to say Aaron Miles is not TJ Ford. No, he's not as good as Ford and will most likely not be as good a pro as Ford. But it's a completely different story not having Miles in the Top 20 PG's list, that's assanine. He's an elite PG and should be in the Top 10, but you don't even have him in the Top 20? Come on man, how often have you seen the kid play? Name one fault besides his jumpshot. The man's a phenomenal defender, and a great floor general and passer. He is great and pushing the ball up court. He set a Kansas record for assists in his freshman year at Kansas, the guy's got potential and should be on your list.
> 
> And don't talk about bias, it's pretty aparent looking at that list your a big UNC fan. You've got McCants far too high (he's another Forte), and May's too high as well. I also don't think Felton will be as good as you think he will, but at least he's got the talent to be where you put him.


If you look again I do have Miles on the top 20 list, I added him and I posted that I added him, take a look at the first page he is on the list...

But name something he does now do well besides shoot, well he is not a great athlete and to be that small in the NBA and be a star, well you have to be a great athlete most of the time. Miles is a great player but I question his passing ability at times, shooting obviously and his overall athletic superiority.

And you think I'm UNC biased? Come on, you don't think Raymond Felton is going to be a star? You want to talk about do everything PG he is it, he can defend, pass, score, shoot and dribble! He is the man, and McCants, well you do know competitiveness and drive is big when getting drafted, and I would like for you to find me a more competitive and passionate player than Rashad McCants please... He can shoot, he is very physically strong and has a great upside! McCants doesn't have talent, that is what your saying to me? Where would you get that from, his play....? And Mays, well that guy can play, he is not great but the PF crop is not great either. May is big, wide, strong, agile, he can shoot and is a solid rebounder and a solid athlete, kind of like Michael Sweetney with shorter arms.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 11)Nick Smith


What is your obsession with Nick Smith. I talked to Nick this weekend and I doubt that he will crack the starting line-up this year. He is a legit 7'2 but his shoulders are narrower than mine. I don't think bulked up at all this summer. He has a nice J out to 18 feet and a good stroke but he looks lost on the court. He has one post move, turn and get stuffed. Please explain why you think he is going to be a star.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> What is your obsession with Nick Smith. I talked to Nick this weekend and I doubt that he will crack the starting line-up this year. He is a legit 7'2 but his shoulders are narrower than mine. I don't think bulked up at all this summer. He has a nice J out to 18 feet and a good stroke but he looks lost on the court. He has one post move, turn and get stuffed. Please explain why you think he is going to be a star.


 You people can NOT be serious! I put a player on a list of 20+ prospect and you think by me doing that, I believe they will be a star???

Come on, I ranked him last or close to last. I do not think he will be a STAR. But I think he has a shot at getting in the league, my goodness, I'm not proclaiming that every one of these players are STARS!

Nick Smith is young, athletic, quick, and very agile for a man his size. And his shooting touch will get him drafted in the NBA most likely if he keeps to improve every year. Tell me what is the difference between Nick Smith and Stepania on Miami?


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

You still leave Ronny Turiaf off your rankings? Is this intentional or have you not seen him play? He is a stud. Also Blake Stepp is the best guard in the western united states. I admit he may not have the most NBA potential in the world, but he is even better than turiaf and belongs on your lists


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> You people can NOT be serious! I put a player on a list of 20+ prospect and you think by me doing that, I believe they will be a star???
> 
> Come on, I ranked him last or close to last. I do not think he will be a STAR. But I think he has a shot at getting in the league, my goodness, I'm not proclaiming that every one of these players are STARS!
> ...


My fault on using the word "star" I posted it and then thought that I should have put good player. Smith is uncoordinated, no vertical, would rather hang around the outside, hates banging. The only thing Smith is good for is fouls. The difference between Stepania and Smith is that Stepania for one thing has more weight on him and has a bigger body. I don't watch Stepania play but I am guessing that he has a lot better post moves than Smith because Smith has no post moves. Perhaps if Smith had a little more dedication, he could make it to the league, but he looks like he hasn't gained an ounce of muscle. He will be lucky to ever start in his college career.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> You still leave Ronny Turiaf off your rankings? Is this intentional or have you not seen him play? He is a stud. Also Blake Stepp is the best guard in the western united states. I admit he may not have the most NBA potential in the world, but he is even better than turiaf and belongs on your lists


 Sorry to say Zag fans but I do not watch Gonzaga that much. And really I think there players are way overrated anyway! Remember Casey Calvery, people going off about this guy, and for what? Gonzaga players play in a very weak conference and have not shown they can produce consistent NBA talent. Remember Santangilo, Fram... They are ok players but really are not NBA prospects. But I have not seen that much of the Gonzaga prospects so maybe I'm wrong.




> My fault on using the word "star" I posted it and then thought that I should have put good player. Smith is uncoordinated, no vertical, would rather hang around the outside, hates banging. The only thing Smith is good for is fouls. The difference between Stepania and Smith is that Stepania for one thing has more weight on him and has a bigger body. I don't watch Stepania play but I am guessing that he has a lot better post moves than Smith because Smith has no post moves. Perhaps if Smith had a little more dedication, he could make it to the league, but he looks like he hasn't gained an ounce of muscle. He will be lucky to ever start in his college career.


Well you will always have you opinion but when making a list of college centers it is hard to find 5 good ones much less 11.


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

ozzy, McCants is a 6'2 small forward. There's no way he makes it to the league.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Look im saying that Ford is a Tiny bit overrated and miles is underrated. I was trying to say or show that these guys are not worlds apart they should be said in the same breathe and the 22 PG ranking is absurd he should be top 10 he is more proven then most and has improved and is athletic and has better size the ford, he is thicker. He can get up but maybe he has the right idea of why not focus on other important parts of his game. Dunking can be overshadowed at times both him and ford had fastbreak dunks and i doubt ford could freely dunk in traffic , although i heard that he had an impressive put back. I know ford is an athlete but so is miles and miles deserves top 10 b/c he will be an all american and one of the Kansas greats, sure im a kansas fan if you couldnt tell but i dont limit myself, i like tons of players on other teams, i just dont like other teams so when you are talking about individuals its not as much of an issue.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I dont think warrick is gonna be a star a good role playyer yea he still has a lot of wrk to do to play smallforward


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> If you look again I do have Miles on the top 20 list, I added him and I posted that I added him, take a look at the first page he is on the list...
> 
> ...


I've already listed Miles strengths. He is a very good athlete, you must not watch much KU basketball. He's a great passer, I don't know why you'd question that. Like I said, he's a great leader and a pass first guy, although he'll score when he needs to. With Roy gone, hopefully he'll gain more confidence in his jumpshot. Roy isn't good for one's confidence.

And are you saying you aren't UNC biased? No, I don't think Felton is going to be a star. Yes, he's got a lot of talent, but to be honest I think he's kind of a selfish player and will turn out to be another Jay Williams. McCants is another undersized guard who isn't abnormally athletic, he won't be much at the next level. The main thing about May is you put him ahead of Simien. I realize Simien has injury problems, but May missed all of last year basically, Simien at least played some of it. And there's no doubting Simien is the far superior talent.

And you didn't have Miles in the Top 20, unless you changed it you had him at 22, which like I said, is assanine IMO.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've already listed Miles strengths. He is a very good athlete, you must not watch much KU basketball. He's a great passer, I don't know why you'd question that. Like I said, he's a great leader and a pass first guy, although he'll score when he needs to. With Roy gone, hopefully he'll gain more confidence in his jumpshot. Roy isn't good for one's confidence.
> ...



I totally agree. With Simien, you want to talk about bodies, if he had the skills which he might of had he could went to the NBA and had the NBA body. He is home grown which might help his chances of staying all four years, he is unbelievable and will succeed anywhere.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm not sure if someone made note of this, and it may be nitpicky, but Devin Harris needs to get bumped up from 15 in the PG list.... the guy has a ridiculous handle, can jump, and can hit shots from anywhere in the gym. He's going to break out this year as the go to guy for Wisconsin - top 5 PG prospect in my mind.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've already listed Miles strengths. He is a very good athlete, you must not watch much KU basketball. He's a great passer, I don't know why you'd question that. Like I said, he's a great leader and a pass first guy, although he'll score when he needs to. With Roy gone, hopefully he'll gain more confidence in his jumpshot. Roy isn't good for one's confidence.
> ...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> McCants, well you do know competitiveness and drive is big when getting drafted, and I would like for you to find me a more competitive and passionate player than Rashad McCants please... He can shoot, he is very physically strong and has a great upside! McCants doesn't have talent, that is what your saying to me? Where would you get that from, his play....?


McCants has all the talen, upside , and potential in the world but when you say he is one of the most competitive players-I say HELL NO. He can play and he shows it on the court but you dont see that swagger or competitiveness from him...I don't know? Maybe I just don't see it but it looks as if sometimes he is tired of being on the court, but he still has game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dornado</b>!
> I'm not sure if someone made note of this, and it may be nitpicky, but Devin Harris needs to get bumped up from 15 in the PG list.... the guy has a ridiculous handle, can jump, and can hit shots from anywhere in the gym. He's going to break out this year as the go to guy for Wisconsin - top 5 PG prospect in my mind.


With Bo Ryan bringing in better players around Harris. He will be even better. Brian Butch should help Harris and make Harris all Big Ten. I love Devin Harris, he needs to gain some strength though.


----------



## brandenburgbrew (Jun 9, 2003)

If this thread was started again in December, there will be a whole lot more said about Gerald Fitch from Kentucky. Mark my words. He can do everything. Two years ago when he played SG he was almost leading the team in rebounding. Then he got moved to PG. If he gets moved back to SG this year his game is going to be awesome.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> blabla97- well your anti Minnesota view of prospects is obvious, ok most people say I'm biased but I'm not.


You are. 



> If Adam Boone averages around 15-17 points this season or next he will get a look in the NBA. Now remember everyone on this list is not a super star, the college ranks are not that full of talent.


You act like it's a given that Adam Boone is going to come in and average 15-17 ppg. It's not. If Adam Boone is on your list of NBA prospects, nearly every PG playing for a major school needs to be there too. If he does somehow score in the teens, then he deserves to be on the list. 



> But to call Humphries a head case? What is that? And comparing him to Battier, ok Humphries is probably the most physically ready FROSH prospect in college, the guy is huge. So why compare him to Battier, was Battier that strong physically?


Humphries is a head case. I don't know the guy personally, but I know plenty of people that do. And they all say the same thing. From thinking he's good enough to declare for the nbadraft when he can't even put the ball on the floor in a high school all-star game, to plenty of rumors floating around that many of the current Gophers didn't even want him on the team this season, it's pretty obvious that this guy has some issues. And Shane Battier was one of the best college basketball players of all time. He's a very solid NBA player. Humprhies has Battier's body, but probably will never accomplish half of what Battier has. 

And to say that Humphries is the most physically ready college prospect is pure BS. Humprhies is in the same boat as Rickert as far as being a tweener. He's too short to excel at PF, and clearly hasn't adjusted to playing out on the perimeter at the college level - at least not yet. Any pro future he has is at the 3. 




> And Rickert, well the guy is passionate about the game, when it is all said and done who cares if he is a the 25th pick or the 45th pick, I think he can play and if he went to Arizona I would say the same thing. Maybe I'm wrong but lets just see how his rookie years goes.


The NBA consensus on Rickert is exactly the conclusion that I came to. He should have stayed in school. I don't see him making a team. 



> And I compare Langford to Wade because they are both very undersized SG's, that is about it. But both are very good rebounders and both are fine penetrators and solid athletes.


Langford is a solid athelete at the college level. Wade is a star athelete at the pro level. Langford is a good penetrator, though.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I've already listed Miles strengths. He is a very good athlete, you must not watch much KU basketball. He's a great passer, I don't know why you'd question that. Like I said, he's a great leader and a pass first guy, although he'll score when he needs to. With Roy gone, hopefully he'll gain more confidence in his jumpshot. Roy isn't good for one's confidence.


Well you projecting he improves over the next two years and he better if he is going to be half as good as you make him out to be. And lets just wait and see who is better, TJ or Aaron....

And since when was Roy Williams bad for a players confidence? WFT is that all about?



> And to say that Humphries is the most physically ready college prospect is pure BS. Humprhies is in the same boat as Rickert as far as being a tweener. He's too short to excel at PF, and clearly hasn't adjusted to playing out on the perimeter at the college level - at least not yet. Any pro future he has is at the 3.


 So your saying Humphries is not physically impressive? I did NOT say NBA ready, and said he body is the most NBA ready of any prospect, the kid is huge and you can not deni that! And about you inside info, well I don't listen to rumors, only old ladies do that.



> You act like it's a given that Adam Boone is going to come in and average 15-17 ppg. It's not. If Adam Boone is on your list of NBA prospects, nearly every PG playing for a major school needs to be there too. If he does somehow score in the teens, then he deserves to be on the list.


 Again I said a million times this is a prediction thread, it is predicting improvement that might not be there yet, if Adam does not preform then I'm wrong, but I think he will.




> McCants has all the talen, upside , and potential in the world but when you say he is one of the most competitive players-I say HELL NO. He can play and he shows it on the court but you dont see that swagger or competitiveness from him...I don't know? Maybe I just don't see it but it looks as if sometimes he is tired of being on the court, but he still has game.


 Just because he seems out of it at times is probably because he is not interesting and that happens when you start out as a FROHS and average 20 a game in the begining of the year. Do you read his post game comments, the kid is a competitor and he is very passionate about the game. He said it is nice to have a competitor like myself as our coach, now if he was not confident he would have never made those comments! 



> I totally agree. With Simien, you want to talk about bodies, if he had the skills which he might of had he could went to the NBA and had the NBA body. He is home grown which might help his chances of staying all four years, he is unbelievable and will succeed anywhere.


 Ok this is two Kansas fans disagreeing the ranking and that is fine. But I think Mays has more upside and more offensive talent than Simien. But really it could go either way, if Simien preforms better well then he is better. But I think Mays will be better.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Well you projecting he improves over the next two years and he better if he is going to be half as good as you make him out to be. And lets just wait and see who is better, TJ or Aaron....
> 
> And since when was Roy Williams bad for a players confidence? WFT is that all about?


When did I say he'd be better than Ford? Please make sure you understand what I'm saying before you reply to it. All I've said is he should be a Top 10, and at the VERY least top 20, which you didn't have him at. I never said he'd be better than TJ Ford.

And it's pretty well known Roy Williams is not good for one's confidence. You can see Miles is thinking about Williams everytime he takes a jumpshot. He's horrible with his players on the bench. He's not good for confidence, I didn't think that was a big secret.

As for Simien vs. May, you're entitled to your opinion but I disagree completely. I don't think May is even close to Simien in terms of offensive talent.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> And it's pretty well known Roy Williams is not good for one's confidence. You can see Miles is thinking about Williams everytime he takes a jumpshot. He's horrible with his players on the bench. He's not good for confidence, I didn't think that was a big secret.


  I'm not going to debate this that long because it is off topic. But I think you might be saying this because he is gone... Roy Williams is not good for one's confidence? To blame Miles poor shooting on that, well I think it wrong. Every coach would do the same thing, maybe Miles has his own personal demons he is battling with... 

And on second though, I would say Miles is probably better than Barrett, Brown and Ewing, so that puts him in the "top 20". But I will have to wait for proof this year to move him up. Talented player but really he had a lottery claber PG/SG to play with since his FROSH year....


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I'm not going to debate this that long because it is off topic. But I think you might be saying this because he is gone... Roy Williams is not good for one's confidence? To blame Miles poor shooting on that, well I think it wrong. Every coach would do the same thing, maybe Miles has his own personal demons he is battling with...
> 
> And on second though, I would say Miles is probably better than Barrett, Brown and Ewing, so that puts him in the "top 20". But I will have to wait for proof this year to move him up. Talented player but really he had a lottery claber PG/SG to play with since his FROSH year....


Williams is not a good bench coach, he's not good for player's confidence. I'm certainly not blaming Williams for Miles' shooting woes, afterall he's had some very prolific shooters, I'm just saying he doesn't instill confidence in struggling players very well. He's a great coach, don't get me wrong, but like I said, he doesn't help lift a player's spirits. And at the same time, you might be thinking something like Bobby Knight sure as hell doesn't go out of his way to lift someone up. But Bobby Knight is an amazing motivator, Williams isn't either. A great coach but he has his flaws like everyone else, and this is one of his bigger ones.

And that's fine, I think he should be higher but Top 20 is good enough, it's your opinion not mine.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> So your saying Humphries is not physically impressive? I did NOT say NBA ready, and said he body is the most NBA ready of any prospect, the kid is huge and you can not deni that! And about you inside info, well I don't listen to rumors, only old ladies do that.


You love to jump to conclusions. If you will read what I've been saying on this thread, I've been complementing Humprhies' body. He definitely has a great body. That doesn't make him any less of a tweener, however. He has the chance to be a great small forward, but it will definitely take him a couple of years to develop those skills. He is NOT an NBA 3 at this moment. He doesn't have close to the best body of any college prospect. It's ridiculous to imply that. A 6-7 PF will never, ever have the top body of any prospect. 

Notice how I didn't say he isn't physically impressive. There is a HUGE gap between best body of any freshman and not physically impressive that you have apparently looked over.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

my own version of your list for future college players to watch.

PG
1 - Raymond Felton
2 - Ben Gordon
3 - Jameer Nelson
4 - Mustafa Shakur
5 - Chris Thomas
6 - Marcus Moore
7 - Devin Harris
8 - Errick Craven
9 - Chris Duhon
10 - Chris Paul
11 - Gerry McNamara
12 - Jarret Jack
13 - Cedric Bozemon
14 - Daniel Horton
15 - Daniel Ewing
16 - Rashard Wright
17 - Marshall Strickland
18 - Guillermo Diaz
SG
1 - Ricky Paulding
2 - Hassan Adams
3 - Julius Hodge
4 - Rashad McCants
5 - Romain Sato
6 - Kirk Snyder
7 - Keith Langford
8 - Jason Conley
9 - Francisco Garcia
10 - Kennedy Winston
SF
1 - Luol Deng
2 - Hakim Warrick
3 - Andre Iguodala
4 - Antoine Wright
5 - Josh Childress
6 - Darius Rice
7 - Charlie Villanueva
8 - JR Giddens
9 - Jawad Williams
10 - Christian Drejer
PF
1 - Emeka Okafor
2 - Torin Francis
3 - Wayne Simien
4 - Sean May
5 - David Lee
6 - Channing Frye
7 - Sheldon Williams
8 - Ronny Turiaf
9 - Pape Sow
10 - Sharrod Ford
C
1 - David Harrison
2 - Paul Davis
3 - Jason Fraser
4 - Keith Butler
5 - David Padgett
6 - Brad Buckman
7 - Sani Ibrahim
8 - Julius Lamptey
9 - Jeff Graves
10 - Brian Butch

Nice list and good idea for a thread.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

I still think Turiaf could be higher, but i'll take the fact that he is just on the list. Now where is Blake Stepp:upset:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri</b>!
> my own version of your list for future college players to watch.
> 
> PG
> ...


Who the heck are those guys. You left out aaron miles, intentional or not, he should be up there regarless. Ewing doesnt even start and they are in the same class, reddick started over him and really ewing is a SG, thats where he usually plays. Where do all those guys play, or are they unproven incoming freshman. With other positions you can tell early but if you remember Aaron Miles was the three pt favorite at the MAA game, and it is toughtest on Fr. PG's. Duhon is horrible and was supposed to be an all-american and was no where close to playing like one and is very very overrated. I can live with your top five and even 6 but after that...... MILES


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PG
1 - Raymond Felton (he will be a Pro-All Star, nuff-said, Best college PG since Marbury, he is awesome and practically unguardable, most devastating spin move this side of Dwyane Wade and Paul Pierce)

2 - Ben Gordon (a more athletic version of Sam Cassell)

3 - Jameer Nelson (he will always be overlooked but to me he is a better version than Avery Johnson, same kind of leader

4 - Mustafa Shakur ( he is not better than Harris, Horton or Paul or Craven yet or Moore, he is only better than Ewing, 2003 was the weakest PG class in years and he was 5th year senior to boot. TOO HIGH)

6 - Marcus Moore (he will improve so much under Dick Bennett, that he should be a lotto pick next year, just watch and see. He will learn how to play a half-court game but still retain his run'n'gun style of game) 

7 - Devin Harris (by the time he leaves Wisconsin, hopefully as a senior, he would have made the transition to PG completely and NBA people won't wonder can he run the PG, he is a fantastic player. He just needs to get stronger, but he is quick, athletic, can guard and shoot, very underrated)

8 - Errick Craven (this kid is such an athlete it is scary, but he is a combo guard, If Henry Bibby forces him to learn to be the PG for the next 2 years he could be special as he has tremendous physical gifts, his brother however is not as good of a player as him)

10 - Chris Paul (he not Shakur was the best PG in 2003, he will be awesome under Skip Prosser at Wake and should become the best PG in the league after Felton leaves for the Pros, future Pro, barring injury)
12 - Jarret Jack ( I love this kid, he seems like his confidence is better than his cousin Duhon's (who I love, but he has played terrible for 2 seasons in a row), Jack at 6'3 190 could be compared to Baron Davis after his career is over, but he is no where near the leaper)

14 - Daniel Horton (this guy should be higher, but this list has some really good players, at 6'3 he will be a pro All-Star, this kid outside of Felton has a real chance to be the re-incarnation of Gary the Glove Payton, but he really reminds me of Dennis Johnson because he gets after it on defense also (remember the block (against Devin Harris) and then he hit the game winning shot against Wisconsin)

15 - Daniel Ewing (will be Duke's best player next year, he is a combo guard however, he has shaky handles but natural scoring ability and while he has been at Duke, he has improved physically and athletically, not he needs to fix those handles and that decision making)


SG
1 - Ricky Paulding ( he is a tease, I love him when he is playing well, but he has too many lackluster games. If he plays like he did against Wade in the tournament when he had 6 3's and 36 points more often than those 5 point games he will be a lotto pick, super athlete)

2 - Hassan Adams ( I love him because he has so much fun playing basketball. He loves it and is one of the reasons why I love basketball, because of guys like this. He will be an NBA sixth man, because he is so high energy. Don't be fooled by the time he leaves Zona he will be a good shooter, but defensively and in transition he will be a KILLA.)

3 - Julius Hodge (He has Kobe's heart, now all he needs is his shot and his body and Hodge will be a star, I have a feeling if he grows into his body he will be a big time star in the pros, he has intangibles like a gift from god. There is a reason why NC State went to the NCAA Tournament 2 years in a row, he is it)

9 - Francisco Garcia (Best shooter in college basketball bar none, no one is better, if he is left open he will kill you all day. He should have an excellent sophomore season and at 6'7 is Reggie Miller all over again. Only difference is he can rebound and handle the ball better and he will fill out because Pitino has already got him on a weight program. If this kid comes back at 6'7 220 he might be unstoppable because he can SHOOT, I MEAN SHOOT. 

SF
1 - Luol Deng (I'm not sold on him being a star, he seems to passive and since he isn't as tall as Tim Duncan I don't know how he will dominate. I have a feeling he will be a more athletic Battier in the NBA, but that is good because you need a Battier on your team to win in this league)

2 - Hakim Warrick ( I love him also, I know people are doubting his offensive repetoire, but remember Jim Boeheim said that Hakim knows he needs to develop an outside jumper and he was dominating at the USA Trials this past June, so I think it won't be a problem)

3 - Andre Iguodala ( same as Hassan Adams, these guys were pros before they ever went to college, they just needed seasoning)

4 - Antoine Wright (very good player, He will be the man at Texas A&M, if he leads them anywhere near a NCAA berth he is a lotto pick next year)

8 - JR Giddens (he is a star, 6'6 shooting guard, who can stroke it and has super ups, he will play for 2-3 years at Kansas and develop the go-to-guy mentality and then he will be balling like his idol Kobe. Oh yeah he is a pretty boy so he will be gaining many endorsements as well.)

PF
1 - Emeka Okafor (I like him, but not as well as a lot of other people, I've seen him overwhelmed by bigger post men, and by bigger I mean bulkier, he needs to learn how to defend guys stronger than him w/o fouling because in the NBA they will negate his shotblocking ability from the strongside, and his offense seems to still be developing.

3 - Wayne Simien (he is a beast, but that shoulder is a concern, will it be a problem for the rest of his career)

4 - Sean May (why are some people in this thread underrating him, he has an unnatural feel for the game that is so amazing in young players, he knows how to play the game.)

8 - Ronny Turiaf (he has mad game, but is still a 12-15 ft jumpshot away from being a High Lotto Pick, because everywhere else he is there especially in tenacity)

C
1 - David Harrison - (he'll make it, but he reminds me of Olowakandi, because he should dominate but he doesn't)

2 - Paul Davis (he reminds me of Bill Laimbeer, but a better offensive player and rebounder, will be a man in the NBA, Tom Izzo will do great things will this kid. He is going to be an NBA star and end all of the white guys can't succeed in the league nonsense)

10 - Brian Butch (he will be a 7'0 250 PF/C when he comes out, but what makes him so good is he has some superior basketball skills, that other players don't possess in a guy his height. He can post and play on the wing. When he gains weight and tenacity (???) he will be a man, he needs to watch tapes of Paul Davis. )

[/QUOTE]

This was a good list made by you. I took some of the people out of this list you made. But everyone that I left in your quotes, I am guaranteeing you that every single one of them will be in the NBA within the next 3 years. You might as well include all of the big men that are listed because those guys are the cream and they will be 1st round picks barring injury. 

But take a picture save this thread because 3 years from now all of those guys will be running and gunning in the NBA. All of them are basketball players not just athletes with the exception of a few.

Now I took different people off the list, that doesn't mean I don't think they can play in the NBA, but when looking how these guys games translate to the pro game, I think after some seasoning in college and some great NCAA Tournament Games (which I record) will be awesome and continue to bring back the NBA Renaissance.

Remember you heard it hear first. The NBA will be back in 2 years, with a VENGEANCE TO THE CASUAL FAN. With these guys helping to lead the way.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri</b>!
> my own version of your list for future college players to watch.
> 
> PG
> ...


Who the heck are those guys. You left out aaron miles, intentional or not, he should be up there regarless. Ewing doesnt even start and they are in the same class, reddick started over him and really ewing is a SG, thats where he usually plays. Where do all those guys play, or are they unproven incoming freshman. With other positions you can tell early but if you remember Aaron Miles was the three pt favorite at the MAA game, and it is toughtest on Fr. PG's. Duhon is horrible and was supposed to be an all-american and was no where close to playing like one and is very very overrated. I can live with your top five and even 6 but after that...... MILES


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

Does anyone know of any 7 footers that are currently in high school, I know from Florida there is a guy that plays for the Florida Air Academy he is 7'0" even and his roots are from Russia I beleive, I forgot his name though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatJB</b>!
> Does anyone know of any 7 footers that are currently in high school, I know from Florida there is a guy that plays for the Florida Air Academy he is 7'0" even and his roots are from Russia I beleive, I forgot his name though.


His name is Alexander "Sasha" Kaun. It looks like Duke may be leading for his services.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> my own version of your list for future college players to watch.
> 
> PG
> 1 - Raymond Felton
> ...


Well all I have to say it is obviously very easy to make one of these lists when someone else has already took the time to find the top players... All you did was add in more upcoming freshman that I did, and change some small things. But again once everything is layed out for you it is obviously easy to make a top prospect list. Try doing it from scratch next time though...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!


LOL :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The players I added are Derrick Craven, Antonio Lawerence, David Noel, Evan Burns, Erick Daniels, James Augustine, George Leach, Jeremy McNeal, Jeff Graves.


Come' on no disagreement with these added players? You debate everything in my first list and no one says a word about the ones I added? Ok then, that is the way it should be

Bring it up if the disagree with any of these picks.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

We lead for Sasha Kaun and Shaun Livingston (woo hoo), with DeMarcus Nelson and David McClure already committed, and still going for Telfair (unlikely), Dwight Howard, Marvin Williams and Mohamed Tangara our class could be one of the best in history.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

Its down to UW, UNC and UA for MArvin. It may be down to only UW and UNC


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I wasnt saying that I was the one who came up with most of the list I was just adding players who I felt should be there and that is why I said my version of YOUR LIST. Sorry if you felt I was trying to take credit for your work because that is not what I was trying to do. I was just showing the order I felt it should be in.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

No David Noel fans in here? I said last year he plays like Ron Artest, both are big strong players that have long arms and are great defenders. I think Noel will explode onto the NBA scene very soon. Solid athlete, very strong player with a great upside on the defensive end. Needs to improve his ball handling and jump shot but still his defense is great.

And Derrick Craven, well I'm a twin, and identical twins have exact DNA, so Derrick is obviously just as good of athlete as Errick if they are identical twins. He just needs more time than his brother, but if he has that same athletic skill he will get a look.

I'm so glad Antonio Lawerence when back to college at San Jose State. He had a wonderful year and was the teams leading rebounder or close to it at guard, he also has good offensive numbers. With his athletic skill watchout for him in the future if he learns how to play the PG.

Erik Daniels, I love this kid, he is long, tall and would be a perfect SF. Has a pretty soft touch around the hoop, has nice ball handling abilities and is a fine prospect. Could have a breakout year.

George Leach is a fine prospect because he is a shot blocker. If he improves his offensive game he could be a high pick. Still raw yet but I like his game.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Bump up 


> PG
> 1)Raymond Felton
> 2)Ben Gordon
> 3)Mustafa Shakur
> ...


American basketball talent is not that bad!:usa: 


So very interesting prospects out there this year, looking for big things from a lot of these kids.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Andrew Bogut should be among the top3 PFs, *at least*. He's lottery bound.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Andrew Bogut should be among the top3 PFs, at least. He's lottery bound.


Well I have not seen him play, sorry. But I believe Hakim, Raymond, David, Paulding, Hodge, Williams, Okafor, Childress, Adams etc. Have just as much chance to get into the lottery as Bogut does.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Shannon Brown is an elite prospect


Agreed, he will take Michigan State to the Final Four


Connecticut vs. Duke in championship

Duke NCAA Champs


----------

